# What old movies are you watching.



## Marianne

1935 Midsummers Night Dream
A Midsummer Night s Dream 1935 film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

One of my favorites. For 1935 the special effects are pretty good as are the costumes. Olivia de Havilland good as always and a young Mickey Rooney plays a great Robin Goodfellow (puck) except for that really annoying sound he makes through out the whole movie.


*Cast[edit]*



L. to R. :Ross Alexander, Dick Powell, Jean Muir and Olivia de Havilland
_*The Athenian Court*_


Ian Hunter as Theseus, Duke of Athens
Verree Teasdale as Hippolyta, Queen of the Amazons, betrothed to Theseus
Hobart Cavanaugh as Philostrate, Master of Revels to Theseus
Dick Powell as Lysander, In love with Hermia
Ross Alexander as Demetrius, In love with Hermia
Olivia de Havilland as Hermia, In love with Lysander (as Olivia de Haviland)
Jean Muir as Helena, In love with Demetrius
Grant Mitchell as Egeus, Father to Hermia
_*The Players*_


Frank McHugh as Quince, the Carpenter
Dewey Robinson as Snug, the Joiner
James Cagney as Bottom, the Weaver
Joe E. Brown as Flute, the Bellows-mender
Hugh Herbert as Snout, the Tinker
Otis Harlan as Starveling, the Tailor
Arthur Treacher as Epilogue
_*The Fairies*_


Victor Jory as Oberon, King of the Fairies
Anita Louise as Titania, Queen of the Fairies Carol Ellis: singing voice
Nini Theilade as Fairie, Attending Titania (as Nina Theilade)
Mickey Rooney as Puck or Robin Goodfellow, a Fairy
Katherine Frey as Pease-Blossom
Helen Westcott as Cobweb
Fred Sale as Moth
Billy Barty as Mustard-Seed


----------



## R.D.

I love old movies.  One of my favorites is Payment Deferred 1932 - IMDb 1932

History always proves the more things change the more they stay the same


----------



## Delta4Embassy

I love old movies from the 30s or so. Kinda weird though thinking everyone's dead by now. Best one in recent memory was "Things To Come" (1936) Was fascinating to see how on-target they were about WWII and other things.


----------



## shart_attack

Quo Vadis 1951 film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Syriusly

shart_attack said:


> Quo Vadis 1951 film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



Robin Hood- Erol Flynn was the definitive Robin. The humor and action still holds up.

The Philidelphia Story- Cary Grant, Katherine Hepburn, Jimmy Stewart- I can watch that move every year.


----------



## Marianne

Tonight one of my favs.
1943, Song of Bernadette

The Song of Bernadette film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Jennifer Jones play a good part and you get to see a young Vincent Price.

*The Song of Bernadette (1943)*



en.wikipedia.org

The Song of Bernadette is a 1943 drama film which tells the story of Saint Bernadette Soubirous, who from February to July 1858 in Lourdes, France, reported eighteen visions of the Blessed Virgin Mary. It was directed by Henry King.
en.wikipedia.org

Summary: NR · 2hr 36min · Drama
Estimated budget: $1.60 million USD
Release date: Dec 25, 1943
Director: Henry King
Story by: Franz Werfel
Awards: Academy Award for Best Actress · Academy Award for Best Original Music Score


----------



## Jameson

"The Wizard of Oz' 1939 - have a very soft spot for this movie and I think it's adorable till this day


----------



## Marianne

*The Secret Garden (1949)*



en.wikipedia.org

The Secret Garden is a 1949 US drama film. It is the second screen adaptation of the classic 1911 novel by Frances Hodgson Burnett. The screenplay by Robert Ardrey was directed by Fred M. Wilcox. It centers on a young orphan who is thrust into the dark and mysterious lives of her widowed uncle and his crippled son when she comes to live …
en.wikipedia.org

Summary: NR · 1hr 32min · Drama
Estimated budget: $1.43 million USD
Release date: Apr 30, 1949
Director: Fred M. Wilcox
Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer
Margret O'Brien was a talented child actress and one of my fav's.  This movie also features a very young Dean Stockwell.


----------



## Roadrunner

Marianne said:


> 1935 Midsummers Night Dream
> A Midsummer Night s Dream 1935 film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> One of my favorites. For 1935 the special effects are pretty good as are the costumes. Olivia de Havilland good as always and a young Mickey Rooney plays a great Robin Goodfellow (puck) except for that really annoying sound he makes through out the whole movie.
> 
> 
> *Cast[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> L. to R. :Ross Alexander, Dick Powell, Jean Muir and Olivia de Havilland
> _*The Athenian Court*_
> 
> 
> Ian Hunter as Theseus, Duke of Athens
> Verree Teasdale as Hippolyta, Queen of the Amazons, betrothed to Theseus
> Hobart Cavanaugh as Philostrate, Master of Revels to Theseus
> Dick Powell as Lysander, In love with Hermia
> Ross Alexander as Demetrius, In love with Hermia
> Olivia de Havilland as Hermia, In love with Lysander (as Olivia de Haviland)
> Jean Muir as Helena, In love with Demetrius
> Grant Mitchell as Egeus, Father to Hermia
> _*The Players*_
> 
> 
> Frank McHugh as Quince, the Carpenter
> Dewey Robinson as Snug, the Joiner
> James Cagney as Bottom, the Weaver
> Joe E. Brown as Flute, the Bellows-mender
> Hugh Herbert as Snout, the Tinker
> Otis Harlan as Starveling, the Tailor
> Arthur Treacher as Epilogue
> _*The Fairies*_
> 
> 
> Victor Jory as Oberon, King of the Fairies
> Anita Louise as Titania, Queen of the Fairies Carol Ellis: singing voice
> Nini Theilade as Fairie, Attending Titania (as Nina Theilade)
> Mickey Rooney as Puck or Robin Goodfellow, a Fairy
> Katherine Frey as Pease-Blossom
> Helen Westcott as Cobweb
> Fred Sale as Moth
> Billy Barty as Mustard-Seed


Anything with Myrna Loy!!


----------



## Marianne

*Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm (1938)*



en.wikipedia.org

Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm is a 1938 American musical comedy film directed by Allan Dwan and starring Shirley Temple, Randolph Scott, and Bill Robinson. The screenplay by Don Ettlinger and Karl Tunberg is loosely based on Kate Douglas Wiggin's novel Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm. The film tells the story of a talented orphan's trials and tribul…
en.wikipedia.org

Summary: G · 1hr 21min · Musical
Release date: Mar 18, 1938
Director: Allan Dwan
Production company: 20th Century Fox
Story by: Kate Douglas Wiggin
Music by: Mack Gordon · Raymond Scott · Jack Yellen · Harry Revel · Lew Pollack · Sidney D. Mitchell · Arthur Lange


----------



## Marianne

*Jack and the Beanstalk (1952)*



en.wikipedia.org

Jack and the Beanstalk is a 1952 American family comedy film starring the comedy team of Abbott and Costello. It is a comic revision of the classic Jack and the Beanstalk fairy tale. Mr. Dinkle and Jack look for work at the Cosman Employment Agency. Jack makes advances to Cosman employee Polly, but he is thwarted by the arriv…
en.wikipedia.org

Summary: NR · 1hr 10min · Comedy
Estimated budget: $682,580 USD
Release date: Apr 07, 1952
Director: Jean Yarbrough
Prequel: Comin' Round the Mountain
Sequel: Lost in Alaska


----------



## Marianne

*The Little Princess (1939)*



en.wikipedia.org

The Little Princess is a 1939 American drama film directed by Walter Lang. The screenplay by Ethel Hill and Walter Ferris is loosely based on the novel A Little Princess by Frances Hodgson Burnett. The film was the first Shirley Temple movie to be filmed completely in Technicolor. It was also her last major success as a child star.
en.wikipedia.org

Summary: G · 1hr 33min · Drama
Release date: Mar 10, 1939
Directors: Walter Lang · William A. Seiter
Story by: Frances Hodgson Burnett


----------



## Marianne

The line up on this one doesn't get much better. You even have Liz Taylor.

*Cast[edit]*

June Allyson as Josephine 'Jo' March
Peter Lawford as Theodore 'Laurie' Laurence
Margaret O'Brien as Elizabeth 'Beth' March
Elizabeth Taylor as Amy March
Janet Leigh as Margaret 'Meg' March/Brooke
Rossano Brazzi as Professor Bhaer
Mary Astor as Marmee March
Lucile Watson as Aunt March
Sir C. Aubrey Smith as Mr. Laurence
Richard Stapley (Richard Wyler) as John Brooke
Leon Ames as Mr. March
Harry Davenport as Dr. Barnes
Connie Gilchrist as Mrs. Kirke
Ellen Corby as Sophie



*Little Women (1949)*



en.wikipedia.org

Little Women is a 1949 American feature film. Based on Louisa May Alcott's novel of the same name, it was filmed in Technicolor and directed by Mervyn LeRoy. The screenplay was written by Sally Benson, Victor Heerman, Sarah Y. Mason, and Andrew Solt. The original music score was composed by Adolph Deutsch. The film also …
en.wikipedia.org

Summary: G · 2hr 2min · Drama
Estimated budget: $2.78 million USD
Release date: Mar 10, 1949
Director: Mervyn LeRoy
Story by: Louisa May Alcott
Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer


----------



## Marianne

*Time for the Christmas themed movies.*

*It Happened on Fifth Avenue (1947)*



en.wikipedia.org

It Happened on Fifth Avenue is a motion picture comedy, directed by Roy Del Ruth and starring Victor Moore, Ann Harding, Don DeFore, Charles Ruggles and Gale Storm. The film received a nomination for the Academy Award for Best Story.
en.wikipedia.org

Summary: NR · 1hr 56min · Comedy
Release date: Apr 19, 1947
Director: Roy Del Ruth


----------



## Dekster

I think I want to see a Lion in Winter again.  I should google to see if it available online or on DVD.


----------



## Marianne

*Holiday Affair (1949)*



en.wikipedia.org

Holiday Affair is a black-and-white 1949 light romantic comedy film starring Robert Mitchum and Janet Leigh. In this modest film, directed and produced by Don Hartman, Mitchum expanded from his typical roles in film noir and war films. It was based on the story Christmas Gift by John D. Weaver, also the film's working title.
en.wikipedia.org

Summary: NR · 1hr 27min · Romantic comedy
Release date: Nov 23, 1949
Director: Don Hartman


----------



## Marianne

*Remember the Night (1940)*



en.wikipedia.org



·
1hr 34min · Comedy

Remember the Night is a 1940 American romantic comedy/drama Christmas film directed by Mitchell Leisen, and starring Barbara Stanwyck and Fred MacMurray. The film was written by Preston Sturges—his last as a writer before he becam…
en.wikipedia.org

Release date: Jan 19, 1940
Director: Mitchell Leisen
Screenwriter: Preston Sturges


----------



## Marianne

See all images
*Rudolph and Frosty's Christmas in July (1979)*
NR · Animation
IMDb 6.7/10 

Rudolph and Frosty's Christmas in July is a 90-minute crossover television film filmed in stop-motion animation in the style of their 1964 Christmas special Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer. It premiered on November 25, 1979 on the ABC network.
en.wikipedia.org

Release date: Jul 01, 1979
First episode: Nov 25, 1979
Episode duration: 99 minutes
Directors: Jules Bass · Arthur Rankin Jr.
Networks: ABC Family · American Broadcasting Company
Screenwriter: Romeo Muller


----------



## Marianne

A not so old version of A Christmas Carol. 

*A Christmas Carol (1999)*

en.wikipedia.org



·
adaptation
IMDb 7.4/10 

A Christmas Carol is a 1999 television film adaptation of Charles Dickens' famous novel A Christmas Carol. It was directed by David Jones and stars Patrick Stewart as Ebenezer Scrooge and Richard E. Grant as Bob Cratchit. The film wa…
en.wikipedia.org

Release date: Dec 05, 1999
Episode duration: 95 minutes
Director: David Hugh Jones
Story by: Charles Dickens


----------



## Marianne

*White Christmas (1954)*

en.wikipedia.org



·
2hr · Musical
IMDb 7.6/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 76% 

White Christmas is a 1954 American musical romantic comedy film directed by Michael Curtiz and starring Bing Crosby, Danny Kaye, Rosemary Clooney, and Vera-Ellen, loosely based on the 1942 film Holiday Inn. Filmed in Technicolor, White …
en.wikipedia.org

Release date: Oct 14, 1954
Director: Michael Curtiz
Music by: Irving Berlin
Costume designer: Edith Head
Production company: Paramount Pictures
Screenwriters: Melvin Frank · Norman Panama · Norman Krasna


----------



## Marianne

*A Christmas Story (1983)*

en.wikipedia.org




·
1hr 34min · Comedy
IMDb 8.1/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 88% 

Christmas is approaching and 9 year-old Ralphie wants only one thing: a Red Ryder Range Shot 200 BB gun. When he mentions it at the dinner table, his mother's immediate reaction is that he'll put his eye out. He then decides on a perfect theme for hi…
Bob Clark
Sequel: It Runs in the Family
Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer
Screenwriters: Jean Shepherd · Bob Clark · Leigh Brown


----------



## Marianne

*A Christmas Carol (1938)*

en.wikipedia.org



·
1hr 9min · Drama
IMDb 7.5/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 100% 

A Christmas Carol is a 1938 American film adaptation of Charles Dickens's 1843 novelette A Christmas Carol, about Ebenezer Scrooge, an elderly miser, who learns the error of his ways on Christmas Eve after visitations by four spirits, …
en.wikipedia.org

Release date: Dec 16, 1938
Director: Edwin L. Marin
Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer
Music by: Franz Waxman


----------



## Marianne

*Rudolph's Shiny New Year (1976)*

en.wikipedia.org



·
Stop motion
IMDb 6.8/10 

Rudolph's Shiny New Year is the 1976 stop-motion animated sequel to the 1964 television special Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, produced by Rankin/Bass. The special premiered on ABC on Dec. 10, 1976. Rudolph has just come back fr…
en.wikipedia.org

Release date: Dec 10, 1976
First episode: 1976
Episode duration: 50 minutes
Directors: Arthur Rankin Jr. · Jules Bass
Prequel: Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
Networks: ABC Family · American Broadcasting Company


----------



## Marianne

*Christmas in Connecticut (1945)*

en.wikipedia.org



·
1hr 42min · Comedy
IMDb 7.5/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 88% 

Christmas in Connecticut is a 1945 American Christmas film and romantic comedy directed by Peter Godfrey, and starring Barbara Stanwyck, Dennis Morgan, and Sydney Greenstreet. Elizabeth Lane is a single food writer living in New York …
en.wikipedia.org

Release date: Jul 27, 1945
Director: Peter Godfrey


----------



## Flopper

*The Shop Around the Corner*

Alfred Kralik (James Stewart) and Klara Novak (Margaret Sullavan) are employees at Matuschek and Company, a general store in Budapest. Klara and Alfred are constantly at odds with each other, butting heads and disagreeing on almost everything. Both are enamored of their respective pen pals, who serv… More
Release date: January 1, 1940 (USA)
Director: Ernst Lubitsch
Initial DVD release: October 1, 2002
Music composed by: Werner R. Heymann
Screenplay: Ben Hecht, Samson Raphaelson


----------



## Sarah G

I watched A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart.  Also, Its a wonderful Life, in color.


----------



## Flopper

*Directed by* Billy Wilder
*Produced by* Billy Wilder
*Written by*

Billy Wilder
I.A.L. Diamond
*Starring*

Jack Lemmon
Shirley MacLaine
Fred MacMurray
*Release dates*

June 15, 1960
Nominated for 10 academy awards and winner of 6.


----------



## Marianne

Sarah G said:


> I watched A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart.  Also, Its a wonderful Life, in color.


I'm watching It's a wonderful Life too but I could only find it in Black and white.

*It's a Wonderful Life (1946)*

en.wikipedia.org



·
2hr 10min · Fantasy
IMDb 8.7/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 94% 

George Bailey spends his entire life giving up his big dreams for the good of his town, Bedford Falls, as we see in flashback. But in the present, on Christmas Eve, he is broken and suicidal over the misplacing of an $8000 loan and the machinati…
Frank Capra
Story by: Philip Van Doren Stern
Music by: Dimitri Tiomkin
Screenwriters: Frank Capra · Jo Swerling · Michael Wilson · Albert Hackett · Frances Goodrich


----------



## Sarah G

I like the color one.  It looks good, not colorized.


----------



## jon_berzerk

in the last couple of days 

true grit 

city of angels 

the outlaw josey wales


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

Kiss of death from 1947.  The Night of the Hunter from 1955.


----------



## Flopper

Marianne said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart.  Also, Its a wonderful Life, in color.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching It's a wonderful Life too but I could only find it in Black and white.
> 
> *It's a Wonderful Life (1946)*
> View attachment 35372
> en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 35371
> ·
> 2hr 10min · Fantasy
> IMDb 8.7/10
> Rotten Tomatoes 94%
> 
> George Bailey spends his entire life giving up his big dreams for the good of his town, Bedford Falls, as we see in flashback. But in the present, on Christmas Eve, he is broken and suicidal over the misplacing of an $8000 loan and the machinati…
> Frank Capra
> Story by: Philip Van Doren Stern
> Music by: Dimitri Tiomkin
> Screenwriters: Frank Capra · Jo Swerling · Michael Wilson · Albert Hackett · Frances Goodrich
Click to expand...

The colorized copy I saw was not good.  The colors tended to be all pastels and it was the shorten version of the film.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

Tonight watching "Sudden Fear", 1952.  Nominated for 4 Academy Awards.


----------



## Marianne

See all images
*The Little Drummer Boy (1968)*

The Little Drummer Boy is a 1968 Christmas stop-motion television special produced by Rankin/Bass, based on the song "The Little Drummer Boy". It was followed by a sequel in 1976. A poor young boy is summoned by the Magi to the nativity where, without a gift for the infant Jesus, he plays his drum while remembering "I played my …
en.wikipedia.org

Genre: Short Film
Release year: 1968
First episode: Dec 13, 1976
Episode duration: 30 minutes
Directors: Arthur Rankin Jr. · Jules Bass
Genres: Television special · Animation · Christmas special


----------



## Marianne

Flopper said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart.  Also, Its a wonderful Life, in color.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching It's a wonderful Life too but I could only find it in Black and white.
> 
> *It's a Wonderful Life (1946)*
> View attachment 35372
> en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 35371
> ·
> 2hr 10min · Fantasy
> IMDb 8.7/10
> Rotten Tomatoes 94%
> 
> George Bailey spends his entire life giving up his big dreams for the good of his town, Bedford Falls, as we see in flashback. But in the present, on Christmas Eve, he is broken and suicidal over the misplacing of an $8000 loan and the machinati…
> Frank Capra
> Story by: Philip Van Doren Stern
> Music by: Dimitri Tiomkin
> Screenwriters: Frank Capra · Jo Swerling · Michael Wilson · Albert Hackett · Frances Goodrich
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The colorized copy I saw was not good.  The colors tended to be all pastels and it was the shorten version of the film.
Click to expand...

I didn't realize there was a shortened version of the film.


----------



## Marianne

*Sink the Bismarck! (1960)*

www.imdb.com
NR · 1hr 37min · War
IMDb 7.2/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 80% 

Sink the Bismarck! is a 1960 black-and-white CinemaScope British war film based on the book Last Nine Days of the Bismarck by C. S. Forester. It stars Kenneth More and Dana Wynter and was directed by Lewis Gilbert. To date, it is the onl…
en.wikipedia.org

Estimated budget: $1.33 million USD
Release date: Feb 11, 1960
Director: Lewis Gilbert
Story by: C. S. Forester
Screenwriter: Edmund H. North


----------



## Flopper

Marianne said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart.  Also, Its a wonderful Life, in color.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching It's a wonderful Life too but I could only find it in Black and white.
> 
> *It's a Wonderful Life (1946)*
> View attachment 35372
> en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 35371
> ·
> 2hr 10min · Fantasy
> IMDb 8.7/10
> Rotten Tomatoes 94%
> 
> George Bailey spends his entire life giving up his big dreams for the good of his town, Bedford Falls, as we see in flashback. But in the present, on Christmas Eve, he is broken and suicidal over the misplacing of an $8000 loan and the machinati…
> Frank Capra
> Story by: Philip Van Doren Stern
> Music by: Dimitri Tiomkin
> Screenwriters: Frank Capra · Jo Swerling · Michael Wilson · Albert Hackett · Frances Goodrich
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The colorized copy I saw was not good.  The colors tended to be all pastels and it was the shorten version of the film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize there was a shortened version of the film.
Click to expand...

Most of the colorized version were developed for TV viewing and used the shorten versions.

Many of the old films have been colorized but the results are generally not too good. Early techniques have soft contrast and fairly pale, flat, washed out color; however, the technology has improved since the 1980s.  The major problem with colorization is that a technician decides on the colors which are often not realist and sometimes clash terribly.  

For example, in one movie, a funeral scene had the leading lady wearing a bright purple mourning dress.  It was suppose to be in the dead of winter just before Christmas and the colorizing technician turn the grass a bright green and clouds were white and puffy with a bright blue sky.  It totally ruined the effect of the scene.


----------



## Sarah G

Flopper said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart.  Also, Its a wonderful Life, in color.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching It's a wonderful Life too but I could only find it in Black and white.
> 
> *It's a Wonderful Life (1946)*
> View attachment 35372
> en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 35371
> ·
> 2hr 10min · Fantasy
> IMDb 8.7/10
> Rotten Tomatoes 94%
> 
> George Bailey spends his entire life giving up his big dreams for the good of his town, Bedford Falls, as we see in flashback. But in the present, on Christmas Eve, he is broken and suicidal over the misplacing of an $8000 loan and the machinati…
> Frank Capra
> Story by: Philip Van Doren Stern
> Music by: Dimitri Tiomkin
> Screenwriters: Frank Capra · Jo Swerling · Michael Wilson · Albert Hackett · Frances Goodrich
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The colorized copy I saw was not good.  The colors tended to be all pastels and it was the shorten version of the film.
Click to expand...

It really wasn't bad, it isn't like living color that we have now but it was unobtrusive, pale, skin color was good.  I like it better than B/W.


----------



## Sarah G

Flopper said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart.  Also, Its a wonderful Life, in color.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching It's a wonderful Life too but I could only find it in Black and white.
> 
> *It's a Wonderful Life (1946)*
> View attachment 35372
> en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 35371
> ·
> 2hr 10min · Fantasy
> IMDb 8.7/10
> Rotten Tomatoes 94%
> 
> George Bailey spends his entire life giving up his big dreams for the good of his town, Bedford Falls, as we see in flashback. But in the present, on Christmas Eve, he is broken and suicidal over the misplacing of an $8000 loan and the machinati…
> Frank Capra
> Story by: Philip Van Doren Stern
> Music by: Dimitri Tiomkin
> Screenwriters: Frank Capra · Jo Swerling · Michael Wilson · Albert Hackett · Frances Goodrich
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The colorized copy I saw was not good.  The colors tended to be all pastels and it was the shorten version of the film.
Click to expand...

What parts are taken out in the shortened version?  Could be some of it where they were drying off after George jumps into the river to save Clarence.


----------



## ChrisL

Marianne said:


> 1935 Midsummers Night Dream
> A Midsummer Night s Dream 1935 film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> One of my favorites. For 1935 the special effects are pretty good as are the costumes. Olivia de Havilland good as always and a young Mickey Rooney plays a great Robin Goodfellow (puck) except for that really annoying sound he makes through out the whole movie.
> 
> 
> *Cast[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> L. to R. :Ross Alexander, Dick Powell, Jean Muir and Olivia de Havilland
> _*The Athenian Court*_
> 
> 
> Ian Hunter as Theseus, Duke of Athens
> Verree Teasdale as Hippolyta, Queen of the Amazons, betrothed to Theseus
> Hobart Cavanaugh as Philostrate, Master of Revels to Theseus
> Dick Powell as Lysander, In love with Hermia
> Ross Alexander as Demetrius, In love with Hermia
> Olivia de Havilland as Hermia, In love with Lysander (as Olivia de Haviland)
> Jean Muir as Helena, In love with Demetrius
> Grant Mitchell as Egeus, Father to Hermia
> _*The Players*_
> 
> 
> Frank McHugh as Quince, the Carpenter
> Dewey Robinson as Snug, the Joiner
> James Cagney as Bottom, the Weaver
> Joe E. Brown as Flute, the Bellows-mender
> Hugh Herbert as Snout, the Tinker
> Otis Harlan as Starveling, the Tailor
> Arthur Treacher as Epilogue
> _*The Fairies*_
> 
> 
> Victor Jory as Oberon, King of the Fairies
> Anita Louise as Titania, Queen of the Fairies Carol Ellis: singing voice
> Nini Theilade as Fairie, Attending Titania (as Nina Theilade)
> Mickey Rooney as Puck or Robin Goodfellow, a Fairy
> Katherine Frey as Pease-Blossom
> Helen Westcott as Cobweb
> Fred Sale as Moth
> Billy Barty as Mustard-Seed



I like some old movies, which I will watch occasionally when they happen to be on.  I've seen the Grapes of Wrath, The Wizard of Oz (of course - who hasn't seen that one?), The Sound of Music, All About Eve, Whatever Happened to Baby Jane, The Long Hot Summer, Gone With The Wind.  There are few others that I've seen and can't recall the names of right now.  I'm not as big a movie aficionado as some of you here though.    These are just some old movies I've seen and liked.


----------



## Flopper

Sarah G said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart.  Also, Its a wonderful Life, in color.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching It's a wonderful Life too but I could only find it in Black and white.
> 
> *It's a Wonderful Life (1946)*
> View attachment 35372
> en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 35371
> ·
> 2hr 10min · Fantasy
> IMDb 8.7/10
> Rotten Tomatoes 94%
> 
> George Bailey spends his entire life giving up his big dreams for the good of his town, Bedford Falls, as we see in flashback. But in the present, on Christmas Eve, he is broken and suicidal over the misplacing of an $8000 loan and the machinati…
> Frank Capra
> Story by: Philip Van Doren Stern
> Music by: Dimitri Tiomkin
> Screenwriters: Frank Capra · Jo Swerling · Michael Wilson · Albert Hackett · Frances Goodrich
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The colorized copy I saw was not good.  The colors tended to be all pastels and it was the shorten version of the film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What parts are taken out in the shortened version?  Could be some of it where they were drying off after George jumps into the river to save Clarence.
Click to expand...

Not sure.  There was a cut made for TV.  I think it was about 8 mins shorter.


----------



## Flopper

*The Legend of 1900*








An interesting movie, although not my favorite.  A baby boy, discovered in 1900 on an ocean liner, grows into a musical prodigy, never setting foot on land.  An Interesting story with great music and photography; well worth watching.  It's an Italian movie in English.

*Take a look at the trailer:*
La leggenda del pianista sull oceano 1998 - IMDb


----------



## ChrisL

Also, some Christmas movies!  It's a Wonderful Life and A Christmas Carol (there are several versions of Christmas Carol that I like, but not the musical version) and A Miracle on 34th Street.


----------



## rightwinger

Marianne said:


> *The Secret Garden (1949)*
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> The Secret Garden is a 1949 US drama film. It is the second screen adaptation of the classic 1911 novel by Frances Hodgson Burnett. The screenplay by Robert Ardrey was directed by Fred M. Wilcox. It centers on a young orphan who is thrust into the dark and mysterious lives of her widowed uncle and his crippled son when she comes to live …
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> Summary: NR · 1hr 32min · Drama
> Estimated budget: $1.43 million USD
> Release date: Apr 30, 1949
> Director: Fred M. Wilcox
> Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer
> Margret O'Brien was a talented child actress and one of my fav's.  This movie also features a very young Dean Stockwell.


Dean Stockwell was a very talented child actor an Margaret OBrien was cute as hell


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> *The Shop Around the Corner*
> 
> Alfred Kralik (James Stewart) and Klara Novak (Margaret Sullavan) are employees at Matuschek and Company, a general store in Budapest. Klara and Alfred are constantly at odds with each other, butting heads and disagreeing on almost everything. Both are enamored of their respective pen pals, who serv… More
> Release date: January 1, 1940 (USA)
> Director: Ernst Lubitsch
> Initial DVD release: October 1, 2002
> Music composed by: Werner R. Heymann
> Screenplay: Ben Hecht, Samson Raphaelson


My wife loves that movie


----------



## rightwinger

Old school I love

Casablanca
Grapes of Wrath
King Kong
Of mice and men
Bride of Frankenstein
Wizard of Oz
Wonderful Life
Public Enemy
I am a fugitive from a chain gang


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Old school I love
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> King Kong
> Of mice and men
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Wizard of Oz
> Wonderful Life
> Public Enemy
> I was a fugitive from a chain gang



I think I might have seen that last one.  Was that with Paul Newman?  I think it was based on a true story or something?  I could be thinking of another movie.

Edit:  Oh, I just googled, and it wasn't the same movie.  I can't remember the name of the movie I saw with Paul Newman (I think it was Paul Newman anyway), and he escaped from some prison.  

There was another old movie that I rather enjoyed about an escapee from an island prison.  I think it was Papillon or something like that?


----------



## Desperado

Just watched the original 1956 version of the "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" in glorious Black and White.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old school I love
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> King Kong
> Of mice and men
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Wizard of Oz
> Wonderful Life
> Public Enemy
> I was a fugitive from a chain gang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have seen that last one.  Was that with Paul Newman?  I think it was based on a true story or something?  I could be thinking of another movie.
> 
> Edit:  Oh, I just googled, and it wasn't the same movie.  I can't remember the name of the movie I saw with Paul Newman (I think it was Paul Newman anyway), and he escaped from some prison.
> 
> There was another old movie that I rather enjoyed about an escapee from an island prison.  I think it was Papillon or something like that?
Click to expand...


Paul Newman was in Cool Hand Luke ( one of my favorites)

Paul Muni was in Fugitive from a chain gang


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old school I love
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> King Kong
> Of mice and men
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Wizard of Oz
> Wonderful Life
> Public Enemy
> I was a fugitive from a chain gang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have seen that last one.  Was that with Paul Newman?  I think it was based on a true story or something?  I could be thinking of another movie.
> 
> Edit:  Oh, I just googled, and it wasn't the same movie.  I can't remember the name of the movie I saw with Paul Newman (I think it was Paul Newman anyway), and he escaped from some prison.
> 
> There was another old movie that I rather enjoyed about an escapee from an island prison.  I think it was Papillon or something like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul Newman was in Cool Hand Luke ( one of my favorites)
> 
> Paul Muni was in Fugitive from a chain gang
Click to expand...


Yes, Cool Hand Luke is the name of the movie. Thanks!     Did you see Papillon?  That was a pretty good one too.  Poor guy keeps almost escaping only to keep getting caught.  Lol.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old school I love
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> King Kong
> Of mice and men
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Wizard of Oz
> Wonderful Life
> Public Enemy
> I was a fugitive from a chain gang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have seen that last one.  Was that with Paul Newman?  I think it was based on a true story or something?  I could be thinking of another movie.
> 
> Edit:  Oh, I just googled, and it wasn't the same movie.  I can't remember the name of the movie I saw with Paul Newman (I think it was Paul Newman anyway), and he escaped from some prison.
> 
> There was another old movie that I rather enjoyed about an escapee from an island prison.  I think it was Papillon or something like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul Newman was in Cool Hand Luke ( one of my favorites)
> 
> Paul Muni was in Fugitive from a chain gang
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Cool Hand Luke is the name of the movie. Thanks!     Did you see Papillon?  That was a pretty good one too.  Poor guy keeps almost escaping only to keep getting caught.  Lol.
Click to expand...

I loved Papillon....Steve McQueen and Dustin Hoffman

They don't show it very much


----------



## jon_berzerk

we plan to watch 

*south of heaven west of hell *

tonight on netflix


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old school I love
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> King Kong
> Of mice and men
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Wizard of Oz
> Wonderful Life
> Public Enemy
> I was a fugitive from a chain gang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have seen that last one.  Was that with Paul Newman?  I think it was based on a true story or something?  I could be thinking of another movie.
> 
> Edit:  Oh, I just googled, and it wasn't the same movie.  I can't remember the name of the movie I saw with Paul Newman (I think it was Paul Newman anyway), and he escaped from some prison.
> 
> There was another old movie that I rather enjoyed about an escapee from an island prison.  I think it was Papillon or something like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul Newman was in Cool Hand Luke ( one of my favorites)
> 
> Paul Muni was in Fugitive from a chain gang
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Cool Hand Luke is the name of the movie. Thanks!     Did you see Papillon?  That was a pretty good one too.  Poor guy keeps almost escaping only to keep getting caught.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Papillon....Steve McQueen and Dustin Hoffman
> 
> They don't show it very much
Click to expand...


I looked at the other movie "I was a fugitive from a chain gang," and I have seen that one before too, but only once so my memory of it is a little hazy.  That was based on a true story, IIRC?  This man was actually the beginning of the end of the chain gangs in reality.  Good and interesting movie.  I'll have to check that one out again one of these days.


----------



## ChrisL

I've also seen a couple of Marilyn Monroe movies, The Seven Year Itch and Diamonds are a Girls Best Friend.  I'm sorry to say that I just didn't find them very good.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old school I love
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> King Kong
> Of mice and men
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Wizard of Oz
> Wonderful Life
> Public Enemy
> I was a fugitive from a chain gang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have seen that last one.  Was that with Paul Newman?  I think it was based on a true story or something?  I could be thinking of another movie.
> 
> Edit:  Oh, I just googled, and it wasn't the same movie.  I can't remember the name of the movie I saw with Paul Newman (I think it was Paul Newman anyway), and he escaped from some prison.
> 
> There was another old movie that I rather enjoyed about an escapee from an island prison.  I think it was Papillon or something like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul Newman was in Cool Hand Luke ( one of my favorites)
> 
> Paul Muni was in Fugitive from a chain gang
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Cool Hand Luke is the name of the movie. Thanks!     Did you see Papillon?  That was a pretty good one too.  Poor guy keeps almost escaping only to keep getting caught.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Papillon....Steve McQueen and Dustin Hoffman
> 
> They don't show it very much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked at the other movie "I was a fugitive from a chain gang," and I have seen that one before too, but only once so my memory of it is a little hazy.  That was based on a true story, IIRC?  This man was actually the beginning of the end of the chain gangs in reality.  Good and interesting movie.  I'll have to check that one out again one of these days.
Click to expand...

It's a movie from the 30s based on a true story. 
It is on Turner occasionally


----------



## ChrisL

Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.




norma jeane was a twentieth century fox


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.


So many great actresses in her era.......Katherine Hepburn, Ingrid Bergman, Audrey Hepburn, Grace Kelly and many more
Monroe was a media creation just playing the same character


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norma jeane was a twentieth century fox
Click to expand...


Well, that doesn't really answer the question.  Good actress in your opinion?


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> So many great actresses in her era.......Katherine Hepburn, Ingrid Bergman, Audrey Hepburn, Grace Kelly and many more
> Monroe was a media creation just playing the same character
Click to expand...


To be fair, I haven't seen many of her movies, but the ones I've seen, I wasn't very impressed by her acting abilities.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> So many great actresses in her era.......Katherine Hepburn, Ingrid Bergman, Audrey Hepburn, Grace Kelly and many more
> Monroe was a media creation just playing the same character
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I haven't seen many of her movies, but the ones I've seen, I wasn't very impressed by her acting abilities.
Click to expand...

Seen one....seen em all


----------



## rightwinger

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Tonight watching "Sudden Fear", 1952.  Nominated for 4 Academy Awards.


Awesome movie from that era......Night of the Hunter

Robert Mitchum, Shelly Winters, Lilian Gish


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

rightwinger said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight watching "Sudden Fear", 1952.  Nominated for 4 Academy Awards.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome movie from that era......Night of the Hunter
> 
> Robert Mitchum, Shelly Winters, Lilian Gish
Click to expand...


Yeah.  I own a bunch of classics and the library here is a vault of movie gold.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

If you want to see an excellent psychotic western....."Day of the Outlaw". 1959


----------



## theDoctorisIn

rightwinger said:


> Neil N. Blowme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight watching "Sudden Fear", 1952.  Nominated for 4 Academy Awards.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome movie from that era......Night of the Hunter
> 
> Robert Mitchum, Shelly Winters, Lilian Gish
Click to expand...


I was just about to post that.


----------



## ChrisL

I like all of the Clint Eastwood westerns.  He was awesome.    The Outlaw Josey Wales is one of the best, IMO.  Another one of my favorites is The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

On the topic of Mitchum, check out _Out of the Past_.




One of the best classic film noirs.


----------



## Desperado

Ocean's 11 is a 1960 heist film directed by Lewis Milestone and starring five Rat Packers: Peter Lawford, Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis, Jr. and Joey Bishop. Centered on a series of Las Vegas casino. just on one of the premium channels it was interesting to watch.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

theDoctorisIn said:


> On the topic of Mitchum, check out _Out of the Past_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best classic film noirs.



I have that in my personal library.  Truely, a classic.


----------



## Marianne

*It Happened One Night (1934)*

en.wikipedia.org
NR · 1hr 45min · Comedy
IMDb 8.3/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 98% 

Rebellious socialite Ellie Andrews marries King Wesley but her wealthy father has it annulled. Tired of her father's control, she runs away by diving off the family yacht in Miami and heading for New York. On the bus she meets street-smart reporter Pe…
Frank Capra
Awards: Academy Award for Best Picture · Academy Award for Best Actor · Academy Award for Best Actress
Robert Riskin
Story by: Samuel Hopkins Adams


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

The Strange Love of Martha Ivers - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marianne

Flopper said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart.  Also, Its a wonderful Life, in color.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching It's a wonderful Life too but I could only find it in Black and white.
> 
> *It's a Wonderful Life (1946)*
> View attachment 35372
> en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 35371
> ·
> 2hr 10min · Fantasy
> IMDb 8.7/10
> Rotten Tomatoes 94%
> 
> George Bailey spends his entire life giving up his big dreams for the good of his town, Bedford Falls, as we see in flashback. But in the present, on Christmas Eve, he is broken and suicidal over the misplacing of an $8000 loan and the machinati…
> Frank Capra
> Story by: Philip Van Doren Stern
> Music by: Dimitri Tiomkin
> Screenwriters: Frank Capra · Jo Swerling · Michael Wilson · Albert Hackett · Frances Goodrich
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The colorized copy I saw was not good.  The colors tended to be all pastels and it was the shorten version of the film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize there was a shortened version of the film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the colorized version were developed for TV viewing and used the shorten versions.
> 
> Many of the old films have been colorized but the results are generally not too good. Early techniques have soft contrast and fairly pale, flat, washed out color; however, the technology has improved since the 1980s.  The major problem with colorization is that a technician decides on the colors which are often not realist and sometimes clash terribly.
> 
> For example, in one movie, a funeral scene had the leading lady wearing a bright purple mourning dress.  It was suppose to be in the dead of winter just before Christmas and the colorizing technician turn the grass a bright green and clouds were white and puffy with a bright blue sky.  It totally ruined the effect of the scene.
Click to expand...

I've been watching Apocalypse WWI on AHC. Occasionally there is colorized film but it's not too bad if they don't go overboard. They might color a uniform or a boat but in general I find it makes it easier on the eyes and somewhat helpful.

Apocalypse World War 1

Apocalypse World War One TVO


----------



## Marianne

ChrisL said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1935 Midsummers Night Dream
> A Midsummer Night s Dream 1935 film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> One of my favorites. For 1935 the special effects are pretty good as are the costumes. Olivia de Havilland good as always and a young Mickey Rooney plays a great Robin Goodfellow (puck) except for that really annoying sound he makes through out the whole movie.
> 
> 
> *Cast[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> L. to R. :Ross Alexander, Dick Powell, Jean Muir and Olivia de Havilland
> _*The Athenian Court*_
> 
> 
> Ian Hunter as Theseus, Duke of Athens
> Verree Teasdale as Hippolyta, Queen of the Amazons, betrothed to Theseus
> Hobart Cavanaugh as Philostrate, Master of Revels to Theseus
> Dick Powell as Lysander, In love with Hermia
> Ross Alexander as Demetrius, In love with Hermia
> Olivia de Havilland as Hermia, In love with Lysander (as Olivia de Haviland)
> Jean Muir as Helena, In love with Demetrius
> Grant Mitchell as Egeus, Father to Hermia
> _*The Players*_
> 
> 
> Frank McHugh as Quince, the Carpenter
> Dewey Robinson as Snug, the Joiner
> James Cagney as Bottom, the Weaver
> Joe E. Brown as Flute, the Bellows-mender
> Hugh Herbert as Snout, the Tinker
> Otis Harlan as Starveling, the Tailor
> Arthur Treacher as Epilogue
> _*The Fairies*_
> 
> 
> Victor Jory as Oberon, King of the Fairies
> Anita Louise as Titania, Queen of the Fairies Carol Ellis: singing voice
> Nini Theilade as Fairie, Attending Titania (as Nina Theilade)
> Mickey Rooney as Puck or Robin Goodfellow, a Fairy
> Katherine Frey as Pease-Blossom
> Helen Westcott as Cobweb
> Fred Sale as Moth
> Billy Barty as Mustard-Seed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like some old movies, which I will watch occasionally when they happen to be on.  I've seen the Grapes of Wrath, The Wizard of Oz (of course - who hasn't seen that one?), The Sound of Music, All About Eve, Whatever Happened to Baby Jane, The Long Hot Summer, Gone With The Wind.  There are few others that I've seen and can't recall the names of right now.  I'm not as big a movie aficionado as some of you here though.    These are just some old movies I've seen and liked.
Click to expand...

TCM has got What ever happened to baby jane coming up soon. I haven't seen it in a while so I have it on record.


----------



## Marianne

ChrisL said:


> Also, some Christmas movies!  It's a Wonderful Life and A Christmas Carol (there are several versions of Christmas Carol that I like, but not the musical version) and A Miracle on 34th Street.


I'm not a big fan of the musical version of A Christmas Carol either but I love the 1938 version with Reginald Owen as Scrooge.


----------



## Marianne

ChrisL said:


> I've also seen a couple of Marilyn Monroe movies, The Seven Year Itch and Diamonds are a Girls Best Friend.  I'm sorry to say that I just didn't find them very good.


My favorite with Marilyn Monroe is Some Like it Hot.


----------



## Marianne

ChrisL said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.


I think her acting was OK, but I think her beauty covered most of her popularity. Compared to other actresses like Katharine Hepburn, Liz Taylor,Bette Davis,Joan Crawford, her acting was mediocre. Then again her character wasn't really meant to be much else other than a blonde bombshell. Maybe she was a better actress typecast into a dumb blonde roll time after time. I don't recall her ever doing a role of a smart woman so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Flopper

Marianne said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> I think her acting was OK, but I think her beauty covered most of her popularity. Compared to other actresses like Katharine Hepburn, Liz Taylor,Bette Davis,Joan Crawford, her acting was mediocre. Then again her character wasn't really meant to be much else other than a blonde bombshell. Maybe she was a better actress typecast into a dumb blonde roll time after time. I don't recall her ever doing a role of a smart woman so it's hard to tell.
Click to expand...

I think what made Some Like It Hot such good movie was the director Billy Wider. This guy has an incremental record for directing and writing hit movies.  For Example:

_Ninotchka
Double Indemnity
The Lost Weekend
Sunset Blvd.
Stalag 17
Sabrina
Witness for the Prosecution
Some Like It Hot
The Apartment
The Spirit of St. Louis
Irma la Douce
The Front Page_


----------



## Flopper

One of my all time favorites has to be "The Longest Day", one of the best if not the best war movie every made staring all the biggest stars and winner of 6 Academy Awards.  With a run time of 3 hours, it's definitely a 2 popcorn box flick but considering it's scope 3 hours is not that long.


----------



## ChrisL

Desperado said:


> Ocean's 11 is a 1960 heist film directed by Lewis Milestone and starring five Rat Packers: Peter Lawford, Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis, Jr. and Joey Bishop. Centered on a series of Las Vegas casino. just on one of the premium channels it was interesting to watch.



I've never seen the original.  I did see the remake of that movie with George Clooney.


----------



## mudwhistle

Flopper said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> I think her acting was OK, but I think her beauty covered most of her popularity. Compared to other actresses like Katharine Hepburn, Liz Taylor,Bette Davis,Joan Crawford, her acting was mediocre. Then again her character wasn't really meant to be much else other than a blonde bombshell. Maybe she was a better actress typecast into a dumb blonde roll time after time. I don't recall her ever doing a role of a smart woman so it's hard to tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what made Some Like It Hot such good movie was the director Billy Wider. This guy has an incremental record for directing and writing hit movies.  For Example:
> 
> _Ninotchka
> Double Indemnity
> The Lost Weekend
> Sunset Blvd.
> Stalag 17
> Sabrina
> Witness for the Prosecution
> Some Like It Hot
> The Apartment
> The Spirit of St. Louis
> Irma la Douce
> The Front Page_
Click to expand...

I saw Stalag 17 in cinematography class in college. I rented Some like it Hot from Netflix. I own Double Indemnity. 
Saw The Spirit of St. Louis last year. 

Some of my favorites are as follows:

_West Side Story_
_On The Waterfront_
_The Treasure of the Sierra Madre_
_High Noon_
_Rear Window_
_From Here to Eternity_
_All Quiet on the Western Front_
_Rebel Without a Cause_
_Ben-Hur_
_In the Heat of the Night_
_Spartacus_
_A Night at the Opera_


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norma jeane was a twentieth century fox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that doesn't really answer the question.  Good actress in your opinion?
Click to expand...


she was easy on the eyes


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norma jeane was a twentieth century fox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that doesn't really answer the question.  Good actress in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she was easy on the eyes
Click to expand...


So, I take it you don't want to talk about her acting abilities,and that is not why you would watch her movies.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norma jeane was a twentieth century fox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that doesn't really answer the question.  Good actress in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she was easy on the eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I take it you don't want to talk about her acting abilities,and that is not why you would watch her movies.
Click to expand...


there is absolutely nothing wrong with her being easy on the eyes 

i didnt care about her acting abilities or lack there of


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norma jeane was a twentieth century fox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that doesn't really answer the question.  Good actress in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she was easy on the eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I take it you don't want to talk about her acting abilities,and that is not why you would watch her movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is absolutely nothing wrong with her being easy on the eyes
> 
> i didnt care about her acting abilities or lack there of
Click to expand...


Well I do.  I don't watch movies to drool over the celebrities that I will never meet.    That is silly to me.


----------



## ChrisL

I guess I don't get what the big deal was over Marilyn Monroe.  Sure, she was good-looking, but so are most actresses.  Some have both beauty and talent.  Some don't go around having affairs with married men, and doing drugs and getting drunk.  I don't see why people would look up to her, I suppose.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> norma jeane was a twentieth century fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that doesn't really answer the question.  Good actress in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she was easy on the eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I take it you don't want to talk about her acting abilities,and that is not why you would watch her movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is absolutely nothing wrong with her being easy on the eyes
> 
> i didnt care about her acting abilities or lack there of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I do.  I don't watch movies to drool over the celebrities that I will never meet.    That is silly to me.
Click to expand...



who is drooling --LOL

i said she was an American icon 

a twentieth century fox 

as she was meant to be


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that doesn't really answer the question.  Good actress in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was easy on the eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I take it you don't want to talk about her acting abilities,and that is not why you would watch her movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is absolutely nothing wrong with her being easy on the eyes
> 
> i didnt care about her acting abilities or lack there of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I do.  I don't watch movies to drool over the celebrities that I will never meet.    That is silly to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who is drooling --LOL
> 
> i said she was an American icon
> 
> a twentieth century fox
> 
> as she was meant to be
Click to expand...


Meh, I actually found her to be quite silly.  Especially her singing Happy Birthday to the president.    Just my opinion of her though.  I know a lot of you older people idolize her for some odd reason.  Any normal girl who behaved in such a manner would be called a "whore" though.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> she was easy on the eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I take it you don't want to talk about her acting abilities,and that is not why you would watch her movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is absolutely nothing wrong with her being easy on the eyes
> 
> i didnt care about her acting abilities or lack there of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I do.  I don't watch movies to drool over the celebrities that I will never meet.    That is silly to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who is drooling --LOL
> 
> i said she was an American icon
> 
> a twentieth century fox
> 
> as she was meant to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I actually found her to be quite silly.  Especially her singing Happy Birthday to the president.    Just my opinion of her though.  I know a lot of you older people idolize her for some odd reason.  Any normal girl who behaved in such a manner would be called a "whore" though.
Click to expand...



idolizing what an idiot --LOL


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I take it you don't want to talk about her acting abilities,and that is not why you would watch her movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is absolutely nothing wrong with her being easy on the eyes
> 
> i didnt care about her acting abilities or lack there of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I do.  I don't watch movies to drool over the celebrities that I will never meet.    That is silly to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who is drooling --LOL
> 
> i said she was an American icon
> 
> a twentieth century fox
> 
> as she was meant to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I actually found her to be quite silly.  Especially her singing Happy Birthday to the president.    Just my opinion of her though.  I know a lot of you older people idolize her for some odd reason.  Any normal girl who behaved in such a manner would be called a "whore" though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> idolizing what an idiot --LOL
Click to expand...


Idiot?  I don't think so.  She is an American idol, correct?  It's certainly not my generation who put her there.


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I take it you don't want to talk about her acting abilities,and that is not why you would watch her movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is absolutely nothing wrong with her being easy on the eyes
> 
> i didnt care about her acting abilities or lack there of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I do.  I don't watch movies to drool over the celebrities that I will never meet.    That is silly to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who is drooling --LOL
> 
> i said she was an American icon
> 
> a twentieth century fox
> 
> as she was meant to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I actually found her to be quite silly.  Especially her singing Happy Birthday to the president.    Just my opinion of her though.  I know a lot of you older people idolize her for some odd reason.  Any normal girl who behaved in such a manner would be called a "whore" though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> idolizing what an idiot --LOL
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Maybe you're just lashing out at me because I offended your delicate sensibilities with my comments about Marilyn?


----------



## gtopa1

How about a real actor: Brando...forget the Godfather and crap....this is acting!!


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is absolutely nothing wrong with her being easy on the eyes
> 
> i didnt care about her acting abilities or lack there of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do.  I don't watch movies to drool over the celebrities that I will never meet.    That is silly to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who is drooling --LOL
> 
> i said she was an American icon
> 
> a twentieth century fox
> 
> as she was meant to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I actually found her to be quite silly.  Especially her singing Happy Birthday to the president.    Just my opinion of her though.  I know a lot of you older people idolize her for some odd reason.  Any normal girl who behaved in such a manner would be called a "whore" though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> idolizing what an idiot --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Maybe you're just lashing out at me because I offended your delicate sensibilities with my comments about Marilyn?
Click to expand...


Marilyn was actually quite smart and wanted to get beyond the "bimbo" roles but Hollywood knew where the money was. One might say that we never saw the full extent of her acting talent though I do think her "Happy Birthday" rendition was American Schmaltz at its best. But The Misfits was actually an interesting performance...


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Breakfast at Tiffany's


My wife and I just get up and dance to this one whenever it's on.

Close dancing....as in waltz.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Many many years ago i read a little book called "An Episode of Sparrows". It was made into a move in 1958.


Greg


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> I guess I don't get what the big deal was over Marilyn Monroe.  Sure, she was good-looking, but so are most actresses.  Some have both beauty and talent.  Some don't go around having affairs with married men, and doing drugs and getting drunk.  I don't see why people would look up to her, I suppose.


She was very sexy on camera ... but personally ... if felt her body was average at best. She had serious self-esteem issues which led to her death.


----------



## Sarah G

gtopa1 said:


> Breakfast at Tiffany's
> 
> 
> My wife and I just get up and dance to this one whenever it's on.
> 
> Close dancing....as in waltz.
> 
> Greg


Like Carrie and Mr. Big?  <Sigh>  But they kind of did the twist at first.

Like the song though and the movie Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do.  I don't watch movies to drool over the celebrities that I will never meet.    That is silly to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is drooling --LOL
> 
> i said she was an American icon
> 
> a twentieth century fox
> 
> as she was meant to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I actually found her to be quite silly.  Especially her singing Happy Birthday to the president.    Just my opinion of her though.  I know a lot of you older people idolize her for some odd reason.  Any normal girl who behaved in such a manner would be called a "whore" though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> idolizing what an idiot --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Maybe you're just lashing out at me because I offended your delicate sensibilities with my comments about Marilyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn was actually quite smart and wanted to get beyond the "bimbo" roles but Hollywood knew where the money was. One might say that we never saw the full extent of her acting talent though I do think her "Happy Birthday" rendition was American Schmaltz at its best. But The Misfits was actually an interesting performance...
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I'll have to watch that clip later.  Thanks.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I don't get what the big deal was over Marilyn Monroe.  Sure, she was good-looking, but so are most actresses.  Some have both beauty and talent.  Some don't go around having affairs with married men, and doing drugs and getting drunk.  I don't see why people would look up to her, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> She was very sexy on camera ... but personally ... if felt her body was average at best. She had serious self-esteem issues which led to her death.
Click to expand...


I think she was a beautiful woman, but I just wonder why the stereotypical dumb blonde and kind of loose equals sexy?  Really, besides her career, what's the difference between her and Monica Lewinsky?  What about the rumors that she was murdered because she was planning on writing some tell-all book or something?  I've heard that somewhere before.  

This is interesting.  I don't know how true all of these things are, but interesting nonetheless.    (Just press "skip survey" and it will take you to the article).  

50 things you probably didn t know about Marilyn Monroe - 3am Mirror Online


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I don't get what the big deal was over Marilyn Monroe.  Sure, she was good-looking, but so are most actresses.  Some have both beauty and talent.  Some don't go around having affairs with married men, and doing drugs and getting drunk.  I don't see why people would look up to her, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> She was very sexy on camera ... but personally ... if felt her body was average at best. She had serious self-esteem issues which led to her death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she was a beautiful woman, but I just wonder why the stereotypical dumb blonde and kind of loose equals sexy?  Really, besides her career, what's the difference between her and Monica Lewinsky?  What about the rumors that she was murdered because she was planning on writing some tell-all book or something?  I've heard that somewhere before.
> 
> This is interesting.  I don't know how true all of these things are, but interesting nonetheless.    (Just press "skip survey" and it will take you to the article).
> 
> 50 things you probably didn t know about Marilyn Monroe - 3am Mirror Online
Click to expand...

You have to remember that we're talking 50 years ago. Things that were taboo back then aren't today ... not to mention that simple fact that the media didn't show the bad side of everyone like they do today. MM was more an image than a reality. She was a flawed human-being that got mixed up with the wrong people. I figure Monica is lucky not to receive the same fate as Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Sarah G

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do.  I don't watch movies to drool over the celebrities that I will never meet.    That is silly to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is drooling --LOL
> 
> i said she was an American icon
> 
> a twentieth century fox
> 
> as she was meant to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I actually found her to be quite silly.  Especially her singing Happy Birthday to the president.    Just my opinion of her though.  I know a lot of you older people idolize her for some odd reason.  Any normal girl who behaved in such a manner would be called a "whore" though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> idolizing what an idiot --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Maybe you're just lashing out at me because I offended your delicate sensibilities with my comments about Marilyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn was actually quite smart and wanted to get beyond the "bimbo" roles but Hollywood knew where the money was. One might say that we never saw the full extent of her acting talent though I do think her "Happy Birthday" rendition was American Schmaltz at its best. But The Misfits was actually an interesting performance...
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Marilyn was considered a comedian back then.  Her roles were funny and she played such a ditz.  She wanted to become a dramatic actress but her looks  didn't allow for that.  She was more than just a sex symbol.


----------



## rightwinger

Sarah G said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is drooling --LOL
> 
> i said she was an American icon
> 
> a twentieth century fox
> 
> as she was meant to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I actually found her to be quite silly.  Especially her singing Happy Birthday to the president.    Just my opinion of her though.  I know a lot of you older people idolize her for some odd reason.  Any normal girl who behaved in such a manner would be called a "whore" though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> idolizing what an idiot --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Maybe you're just lashing out at me because I offended your delicate sensibilities with my comments about Marilyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn was actually quite smart and wanted to get beyond the "bimbo" roles but Hollywood knew where the money was. One might say that we never saw the full extent of her acting talent though I do think her "Happy Birthday" rendition was American Schmaltz at its best. But The Misfits was actually an interesting performance...
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marilyn was considered a comedian back then.  Her roles were funny and she played such a ditz.  She wanted to become a dramatic actress but her looks  didn't allow for that.  She was more than just a sex symbol.
Click to expand...

 
Norma Jean may have gotten those roles....Marilyn couldn't


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I actually found her to be quite silly.  Especially her singing Happy Birthday to the president.    Just my opinion of her though.  I know a lot of you older people idolize her for some odd reason.  Any normal girl who behaved in such a manner would be called a "whore" though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idolizing what an idiot --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Maybe you're just lashing out at me because I offended your delicate sensibilities with my comments about Marilyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn was actually quite smart and wanted to get beyond the "bimbo" roles but Hollywood knew where the money was. One might say that we never saw the full extent of her acting talent though I do think her "Happy Birthday" rendition was American Schmaltz at its best. But The Misfits was actually an interesting performance...
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marilyn was considered a comedian back then.  Her roles were funny and she played such a ditz.  She wanted to become a dramatic actress but her looks  didn't allow for that.  She was more than just a sex symbol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Norma Jean may have gotten those roles....Marilyn couldn't
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Marilyn made herself a star but when she wanted something different, it was too late.  Perception is everything.


----------



## Flopper

mudwhistle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Marilyn Monroe was perhaps a bit overrated?  Does anyone think she was a really good actress?    No doubt, she was beautiful woman, but a good actress?  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> I think her acting was OK, but I think her beauty covered most of her popularity. Compared to other actresses like Katharine Hepburn, Liz Taylor,Bette Davis,Joan Crawford, her acting was mediocre. Then again her character wasn't really meant to be much else other than a blonde bombshell. Maybe she was a better actress typecast into a dumb blonde roll time after time. I don't recall her ever doing a role of a smart woman so it's hard to tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what made Some Like It Hot such good movie was the director Billy Wider. This guy has an incremental record for directing and writing hit movies.  For Example:
> 
> _Ninotchka
> Double Indemnity
> The Lost Weekend
> Sunset Blvd.
> Stalag 17
> Sabrina
> Witness for the Prosecution
> Some Like It Hot
> The Apartment
> The Spirit of St. Louis
> Irma la Douce
> The Front Page_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw Stalag 17 in cinematography class in college. I rented Some like it Hot from Netflix. I own Double Indemnity.
> Saw The Spirit of St. Louis last year.
> 
> Some of my favorites are as follows:
> 
> _West Side Story_
> _On The Waterfront_
> _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre_
> _High Noon_
> _Rear Window_
> _From Here to Eternity_
> _All Quiet on the Western Front_
> _Rebel Without a Cause_
> _Ben-Hur_
> _In the Heat of the Night_
> _Spartacus_
> _A Night at the Opera_
Click to expand...

All great movies.


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I actually found her to be quite silly.  Especially her singing Happy Birthday to the president.    Just my opinion of her though.  I know a lot of you older people idolize her for some odd reason.  Any normal girl who behaved in such a manner would be called a "whore" though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idolizing what an idiot --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Maybe you're just lashing out at me because I offended your delicate sensibilities with my comments about Marilyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn was actually quite smart and wanted to get beyond the "bimbo" roles but Hollywood knew where the money was. One might say that we never saw the full extent of her acting talent though I do think her "Happy Birthday" rendition was American Schmaltz at its best. But The Misfits was actually an interesting performance...
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marilyn was considered a comedian back then.  Her roles were funny and she played such a ditz.  She wanted to become a dramatic actress but her looks  didn't allow for that.  She was more than just a sex symbol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Norma Jean may have gotten those roles....Marilyn couldn't
Click to expand...

The biggest myth about Marilyn is that she was dumb.  It was a role that she could never escaped from.  In the 1950's and 60's a beautiful blond was stereotyped as the dumb blond.  Once an actress fell into that roll, it was very difficult to escape it.  In her off screen life, she was very witty, with an acidic sense of humor.  The head of Fox Studios was incredibly contemptuous of her, and she fought him tooth and nail, and won, in real terms.  She was probably one of the few actresses that actually read and understood her contracts.


----------



## Marianne

*Dragonwyck (1946)*

en.wikipedia.org
NR · 1hr 43min · Drama
IMDb 7/10 

Dragonwyck is a 1946 American period drama film made by Twentieth Century-Fox. It was directed by Joseph L. Mankiewicz and produced by Darryl F. Zanuck and Ernst Lubitsch from a screenplay by Mankiewicz, based on the novel Dragonwyck …
en.wikipedia.org

Release date: Apr 10, 1946
Director: Joseph L. Mankiewicz
Story by: Anya Seton


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> idolizing what an idiot --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Maybe you're just lashing out at me because I offended your delicate sensibilities with my comments about Marilyn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marilyn was actually quite smart and wanted to get beyond the "bimbo" roles but Hollywood knew where the money was. One might say that we never saw the full extent of her acting talent though I do think her "Happy Birthday" rendition was American Schmaltz at its best. But The Misfits was actually an interesting performance...
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marilyn was considered a comedian back then.  Her roles were funny and she played such a ditz.  She wanted to become a dramatic actress but her looks  didn't allow for that.  She was more than just a sex symbol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Norma Jean may have gotten those roles....Marilyn couldn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest myth about Marilyn is that she was dumb.  It was a role that she could never escaped from.  In the 1950's and 60's a beautiful blond was stereotyped as the dumb blond.  Once an actress fell into that roll, it was very difficult to escape it.  In her off screen life, she was very witty, with an acidic sense of humor.  The head of Fox Studios was incredibly contemptuous of her, and she fought him tooth and nail, and won, in real terms.  She was probably one of the few actresses that actually read and understood her contracts.
Click to expand...

Marilyn Monroe was a character she created. Once she got into that character, there was no going back

Norma Jean was more of the girl next door who could have played other roles


----------



## guno




----------



## Marianne

Line Spacing+-AFont Size+-




Posted by Michael Hoffman on December 25, 2014

The “I Love Lucy Christmas Special,” a one-hour special featuring two colorized back-to-back classic episodes of the 1950s series, will be rebroadcast Wednesday, Dec. 24 (8:00-9:01 PM, ET/PT) on the CBS Television Network.

The two episodes – the seldom-seen “Christmas Episode” and the newly colorized “Job Switching” (aka “Chocolate Factory”) – were colorized with a vintage look, a nod to the 1950s period in which the shows were filmed.

The main titles and end credits of the two episodes are seamlessly combined into one set – at the beginning and end of the hour – with no interruption between the episodes. The “I Love Lucy Christmas Special” that aired last year on the Network included the “Christmas Episode” and “Lucy’s Italian Movie” (aka “Grape Stomping”), starting a holiday broadcasting tradition.

Also included in this year’s special is never-before-broadcast footage from Lucy and Desi’s “I Love Lucy” costume and makeup tests. Filmed just days before the first Lucy episode went into production in 1951, the footage provides a warm and wonderful glimpse of the two people who were about to make television history.

The programs feature Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz as Lucy and Ricky Ricardo, and Vivian Vance and William Frawley as the Ricardos’ friends and landlords, Fred and Ethel Mertz.

“The Christmas Episode” finds the Ricardos and Mertzes decorating Lucy and Ricky’s Christmas tree and reminiscing about how their lives have changed since the arrival of the Ricardo’s son, Little Ricky (Keith Thibodeaux). Flashbacks (in black-and-white to emphasize the time lapse) recall the night Lucy tells Ricky she is pregnant; the time Lucy shows up unexpectedly as part of a barbershop quartet; and the day Ricky and the Mertzes rehearse taking Lucy to the maternity ward.

“The Christmas Episode” was first presented as part of the regularly scheduled “I Love Lucy” series on CBS in December, 1956. The episode wasn’t included in the series’ long history of rebroadcasts, first on CBS Daytime and later in syndication. Thought to be “lost,” CBS rediscovered the episode in 1989.

In “Job Switching,” a marital spat over the value of money results in the Ricardos and Mertzes all changing roles: Ricky and Fred try their hand at housekeeping, while Lucy and Ethel go to work – in a chocolate factory.

“Job Switching” was originally presented on “I Love Lucy” Sept. 15, 1952 and became an instant classic. While the episode was not included in the original 1957 listings for “The Top 10 Lucy Shows,” it has long been ranked by fans as one of their all-time favorites. In 2013, the episode’s penultimate scene with Lucy and Ethel trying to keep up with a chocolate factory conveyor belt was selected by Paley Center for Media (in their “TV’s Funniest of the Funniest” poll) as the funniest TV moment of all time.

“I Love Lucy” aired on CBS from Oct. 15, 1951 until May 6, 1957. It was voted “the best TV show of all time” in a 2012 viewer poll conducted by People Magazine and ABC News.

_The above press release was issued by CBS._


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> The biggest myth about Marilyn is that she was dumb.  It was a role that she could never escaped from.  In the 1950's and 60's a beautiful blond was stereotyped as the dumb blond.  Once an actress fell into that roll, it was very difficult to escape it.  *In her off screen life, she was very witty, with an acidic sense of humor. * The head of Fox Studios was incredibly contemptuous of her, and she fought him tooth and nail, and won, in real terms.  She was probably one of the few actresses that actually read and understood her contracts.



I don't think she was very smart.  She had an affair with the married POTUS and his brother too.  She also drank and did drugs and overdosed, allegedly.  Is that what smart looks like?


----------



## Marianne

*The Loves of Edgar Allan Poe (1942)*



·
1hr 7min · Drama
IMDb 5.5/10 

The Loves of Edgar Allan Poe is a 1942 Drama directed by Harry Lachman, starring Linda Darnell and Shepperd Strudwick.
en.wikipedia.org

Release date: Aug 28, 1942
Director: Harry Lachman
Story by: Edgar Allan Poe

*Gaslight (1944)*

en.wikipedia.org
NR · 1hr 54min · Mystery
IMDb 7.9/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 83% 

Gaslight is an American 1944 mystery-thriller film adapted from Patrick Hamilton's 1938 play Gas Light. It was the second version to be filmed, following the British film Gaslight, directed by Thorold Dickinson and released in 1940. This 1…
en.wikipedia.org

Estimated budget: $2.07 million USD
Release date: May 01, 1944
Director: George Cukor
Story by: Patrick Hamilton
Awards: Academy Award for Best Actress · Golden Globe Award for Best Actress – Motion Picture – Drama
Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest myth about Marilyn is that she was dumb.  It was a role that she could never escaped from.  In the 1950's and 60's a beautiful blond was stereotyped as the dumb blond.  Once an actress fell into that roll, it was very difficult to escape it.  *In her off screen life, she was very witty, with an acidic sense of humor. * The head of Fox Studios was incredibly contemptuous of her, and she fought him tooth and nail, and won, in real terms.  She was probably one of the few actresses that actually read and understood her contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she was very smart.  She had an affair with the married POTUS and his brother too.  She also drank and did drugs and overdosed, allegedly.  Is that what smart looks like?
Click to expand...

There are plenty of intelligent people who are addicts, adulterers, and worse.


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest myth about Marilyn is that she was dumb.  It was a role that she could never escaped from.  In the 1950's and 60's a beautiful blond was stereotyped as the dumb blond.  Once an actress fell into that roll, it was very difficult to escape it.  *In her off screen life, she was very witty, with an acidic sense of humor. * The head of Fox Studios was incredibly contemptuous of her, and she fought him tooth and nail, and won, in real terms.  She was probably one of the few actresses that actually read and understood her contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she was very smart.  She had an affair with the married POTUS and his brother too.  She also drank and did drugs and overdosed, allegedly.  Is that what smart looks like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of intelligent people who are addicts, adulterers, and worse.
Click to expand...


Well, I guess these "intelligent" people really aren't as "intelligent" as you give them credit for, eh?

Not to mention, you don't really know anything about Marilyn Monroe.  You didn't know her, did you?  No, you are making assumptions based on things that you have read, just like the rest of us.  Just because she was a popular actress in the old days, does not mean she was intelligent or a good person.  In fact, I'll bet there are many, many actresses who got where there (especially in THOSE days), by making good use of the casting couch.


----------



## Dekster

Watched Goodbye Mr. Chips the other day on TMC.  They went from his wife dying to him being old and dead pretty quick in those old movies.


----------



## Marianne

*Rawhide (1951)*

en.wikipedia.org
NR · 1hr 29min · Western
IMDb 7.1/10 

Rawhide is a 1951 Western film made by Twentieth Century-Fox. It was directed by Henry Hathaway and produced by Samuel G. Engel from a screenplay by Dudley Nichols. The music score was by Sol Kaplan and the song "A Rollin' Stone" by Lionel Newman. The cinematography was by Milton R. Krasner.
en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license

Release date: Mar 25, 1951
Director: Henry Hathaway
Music by: Lionel Newman · Sol Kaplan


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

Right now.


Nightmare Alley 1947 - IMDb


----------



## rdean

Just watched this on DVD.  Nearly all the main characters were nominated for Oscars and Leroy should have been and should have won.


----------



## Flopper

rdean said:


> Just watched this on DVD.  Nearly all the main characters were nominated for Oscars and Leroy should have been and should have won.


Not one of my favorite but an excellent movie.  I think it's one of the first evil child movies.


----------



## Flopper

*To Kill a Mockingbird. *
This is one of the few movies that I have found to be as good or better than the book, an academy award winner and one my favorites.


----------



## Flopper

*Singing in the Rain*
If you like musical comedies, this is a must.  Funny, Silly, with great music and dancing.


----------



## ChrisL

rdean said:


> Just watched this on DVD.  Nearly all the main characters were nominated for Oscars and Leroy should have been and should have won.



I've seen that movie before with the evil little girl.  She was creepy!  Lol.


----------



## rightwinger

rdean said:


> Just watched this on DVD.  Nearly all the main characters were nominated for Oscars and Leroy should have been and should have won.



I love the part where Leroy tells her they have a little electric chair just for children


----------



## Flopper

Citizen Kane
I don't know if anyone has mentioned it but it's a great movie, not one that everyone will enjoy.  However, the last 10 minutes  of the movie are among the best.


----------



## Flopper

_*The Magnificent Ambersons*_ is a 1942 American period drama, the second feature film produced and directed by Orson Welles. Welles adapted Booth Tarkington's Pulitzer Prize-winning 1918 novel, about the declining fortunes of a proud Midwestern family and the social changes brought by the automobile age. 

Welles lost control of the editing of _The Magnificent Ambersons_ to RKO, and the final version released to audiences differed significantly from his rough cut of the film. More than an hour of footage was cut by the studio, which also shot and substituted a happier ending.  We will never see the movie that Well's intended but it's worth watching just for the unique camera work that's one of Well's trademarks in setting mood.
Welles lost control of the editing of The Magnificent Ambersons to RKO, and the final version released to audiences differed significantly from his rough cut of the film. More than an hour of footage was cut by the studio, which also shot and substituted a happier ending.  

http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/...bersons-The-Movie-Clip-Very-Well-Indeed-.html


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched this on DVD.  Nearly all the main characters were nominated for Oscars and Leroy should have been and should have won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the part where Leroy tells her they have a little electric chair just for children
Click to expand...



And the part where he tells her about the "stick" bloodhound.


----------



## boedicca

shart_attack said:


> Quo Vadis 1951 film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



I love this one.   Peter Ustinov is fabulous as Emperor Nero.


----------



## boedicca

Marianne said:


> *The Secret Garden (1949)*
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> The Secret Garden is a 1949 US drama film. It is the second screen adaptation of the classic 1911 novel by Frances Hodgson Burnett. The screenplay by Robert Ardrey was directed by Fred M. Wilcox. It centers on a young orphan who is thrust into the dark and mysterious lives of her widowed uncle and his crippled son when she comes to live …
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> Summary: NR · 1hr 32min · Drama
> Estimated budget: $1.43 million USD
> Release date: Apr 30, 1949
> Director: Fred M. Wilcox
> Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer
> Margret O'Brien was a talented child actress and one of my fav's.  This movie also features a very young Dean Stockwell.





This is a lovely movie - the cast is wonderful.


----------



## rightwinger

Watching Paul Newman in The Hustler right now


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

Flopper said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched this on DVD.  Nearly all the main characters were nominated for Oscars and Leroy should have been and should have won.
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of my favorite but an excellent movie.  I think it's one of the first evil child movies.
Click to expand...


That poor mother.


----------



## boedicca

A few favorites I don't see mentioned in this thread:

All About Eve - Bette Davis' best film 

The Douglas Sirk chick flicks:
- All That Heaven Allows
- Magnificent Obsession
- Imitation of Life
- Written on the Wind

Laura

Rebecca


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

boedicca said:


> A few favorites I don't see mentioned in this thread:
> 
> All About Eve - Bette Davis' best film
> 
> The Douglas Sirk chick flicks:
> - All That Heaven Allows
> - Magnificent Obsession
> - Imitation of Life
> - Written on the Wind
> 
> Laura
> 
> Rebecca



Just watched "Laura" again.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

Key Largo 1948 - IMDb


----------



## Sarah G

Now that Christmas is over, I probably won't watch anymore old movies until next year at this time.  I just like the holiday ones.

I tried to watch the Wizard of Oz again but didn't get far, I think I watched it too much growing up.  Have fun and I'll check in every so often to see if anything looks good.


----------



## Flopper

Neil N. Blowme said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few favorites I don't see mentioned in this thread:
> 
> All About Eve - Bette Davis' best film
> 
> The Douglas Sirk chick flicks:
> - All That Heaven Allows
> - Magnificent Obsession
> - Imitation of Life
> - Written on the Wind
> 
> Laura
> 
> Rebecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched "Laura" again.
Click to expand...

Laura for some reason always reminds me of* "Portrait of Jennie*"_, a romantic eerie fantasy that won Jennifer Jones and Academy Award..

_


----------



## Flopper

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Key Largo 1948 - IMDb


One of Bogie's better movies.


----------



## ChrisL

I saw Oliver Twist before too!  That is a REALLY old one I think.  

The Great Gatsby, saw the movie/read the book.


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> I saw Oliver Twist before too!  That is a REALLY old one I think.
> 
> The Great Gatsby, saw the movie/read the book.


Liked the book better than the movie


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Oliver Twist before too!  That is a REALLY old one I think.
> 
> The Great Gatsby, saw the movie/read the book.
> 
> 
> 
> Liked the book better than the movie
Click to expand...


Me too. The book was way better, but that's usually how it goes for me.  If I've read the book, I'm usually disappointed in the movie with very few exceptions.


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Oliver Twist before too!  That is a REALLY old one I think.
> 
> The Great Gatsby, saw the movie/read the book.
> 
> 
> 
> Liked the book better than the movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. The book was way better, but that's usually how it goes for me.  If I've read the book, I'm usually disappointed in the movie with very few exceptions.
Click to expand...

If it's a decent movie, I like to see the movie first.  Of course, not many books are made into movies.  I actually saw the Great Gatsby, To Kill a Mocking Bird, and War and Peace before reading the books.


----------



## BULLDOG

It's hard to beat A Night at the Opera.  The Marx Brothers are just as sharp and funny now as the must have been back in 1935.


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Oliver Twist before too!  That is a REALLY old one I think.
> 
> The Great Gatsby, saw the movie/read the book.
> 
> 
> 
> Liked the book better than the movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. The book was way better, but that's usually how it goes for me.  If I've read the book, I'm usually disappointed in the movie with very few exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's a decent movie, I like to see the movie first.  Of course, not many books are made into movies.  I actually saw the Great Gatsby, To Kill a Mocking Bird, and War and Peace before reading the books.
Click to expand...


It's usually the other way around for me.  I read the original Dracula, Bram Stoker's Dracula, which was an excellent book, and then I saw the movie . . . meh.  I guess it's kind of hard to capture that atmosphere and essence though.  It was a hell of a creepy book.


----------



## Politico

Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.


----------



## Flopper

Politico said:


> Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.


Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.


----------



## MaryL

A movie called "Suddenly". Frank Sinatra as a cold blooded presidential assassin, can you picture that? But it is a good flick.


----------



## Flopper

MaryL said:


> A movie called "Suddenly". Frank Sinatra as a cold blooded presidential assassin, can you picture that? But it is a good flick.


I agree.  Sinatra was actually a pretty good dramatic actor. He was great in Here to Eternity which won him an academy award.


----------



## Politico

Flopper said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
Click to expand...

Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
Click to expand...


What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
Click to expand...



The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
Click to expand...


I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.


----------



## BULLDOG

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
Click to expand...



Only the first part before she landed in OZ was filmed in black and white.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only the first part before she landed in OZ was filmed in black and white.
Click to expand...


I'll take your word for it since I don't really know, but I always thought the color was added to the movie later on.


----------



## Flopper

Politico said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
Click to expand...

Yep.  Colorizing always relies on someone, usually not connected with the original production deciding on the color of the house, the dress, the car, and the background.  If not done right it can really detract from the directors intent. The success of some movies such as "Citizen Kane", "Rebecca", "The Longest Day", or "Psycho" owe much to the director and the cinematographer's use of shadow and shades of gray. I can't image "The Third Man" in color.  There are great movies that would not be so great in black and white and others that need to be seen in black and white.  I really hate the way audience's have become so conditioned to color that they can't appreciate great b&w cinematography and the mood it can create.  When I watch old movies with my grand kids, they really hate movies in black and white.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Marianne said:


> 1935 Midsummers Night Dream
> A Midsummer Night s Dream 1935 film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> One of my favorites. For 1935 the special effects are pretty good as are the costumes. Olivia de Havilland good as always and a young Mickey Rooney plays a great Robin Goodfellow (puck) except for that really annoying sound he makes through out the whole movie.
> 
> 
> *Cast[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> L. to R. :Ross Alexander, Dick Powell, Jean Muir and Olivia de Havilland
> _*The Athenian Court*_
> 
> 
> Ian Hunter as Theseus, Duke of Athens
> Verree Teasdale as Hippolyta, Queen of the Amazons, betrothed to Theseus
> Hobart Cavanaugh as Philostrate, Master of Revels to Theseus
> Dick Powell as Lysander, In love with Hermia
> Ross Alexander as Demetrius, In love with Hermia
> Olivia de Havilland as Hermia, In love with Lysander (as Olivia de Haviland)
> Jean Muir as Helena, In love with Demetrius
> Grant Mitchell as Egeus, Father to Hermia
> _*The Players*_
> 
> 
> Frank McHugh as Quince, the Carpenter
> Dewey Robinson as Snug, the Joiner
> James Cagney as Bottom, the Weaver
> Joe E. Brown as Flute, the Bellows-mender
> Hugh Herbert as Snout, the Tinker
> Otis Harlan as Starveling, the Tailor
> Arthur Treacher as Epilogue
> _*The Fairies*_
> 
> 
> Victor Jory as Oberon, King of the Fairies
> Anita Louise as Titania, Queen of the Fairies Carol Ellis: singing voice
> Nini Theilade as Fairie, Attending Titania (as Nina Theilade)
> Mickey Rooney as Puck or Robin Goodfellow, a Fairy
> Katherine Frey as Pease-Blossom
> Helen Westcott as Cobweb
> Fred Sale as Moth
> Billy Barty as Mustard-Seed



That's quite a cast. I'll look for that. 

If I had to pick a decade, it would be the '40s. I like noir, Cagney, Mitchem, etc.  The 40s were the golden age of Los Angeles. 

I just finished a BBC miniseries- 'I, Claudius'
. It's from 1976, almost 40 years ago, so I'm going to call it old. It was interesting to me because the story of Emperor Claudius fascinates me, but also because of all the familiar British actors. John Hurt as Caligula, Derek Jacobi as Claudius, Brian Blessed as Augustus, Patrick Stewart ( Cpt Picard ) in a major role, etc. 

The movie version of I, Claudius was supposed to come out in 1937, starring Charles Laughton. It was a huge production with elaborate sets, but Merle Oberon got into a car accident. She was irreplaceable as Messalina, so the project was abandoned. Lloyd's of London paid out. But, I saw one scene of Laughton as Claudius addressing the Roman Senate. Genius.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Flopper said:


> _*The Magnificent Ambersons*_ is a 1942 American period drama, the second feature film produced and directed by Orson Welles. Welles adapted Booth Tarkington's Pulitzer Prize-winning 1918 novel, about the declining fortunes of a proud Midwestern family and the social changes brought by the automobile age.
> 
> Welles lost control of the editing of _The Magnificent Ambersons_ to RKO, and the final version released to audiences differed significantly from his rough cut of the film. More than an hour of footage was cut by the studio, which also shot and substituted a happier ending.  We will never see the movie that Well's intended but it's worth watching just for the unique camera work that's one of Well's trademarks in setting mood.
> Welles lost control of the editing of The Magnificent Ambersons to RKO, and the final version released to audiences differed significantly from his rough cut of the film. More than an hour of footage was cut by the studio, which also shot and substituted a happier ending.
> 
> Magnificent Ambersons The -- Movie Clip Very Well Indeed



I saw that. Pretty good. 

I like The Stranger, directed by and starring Orson Welles. Edward G Robinson is in it, and he's always good. Loretta Young. It's a creepy noir movie, which is what I like best. I love the obscure ones. 

Often they would drive up to Central California to film a movie, and you catch a glimpse of old California. I've seen a few set in Monterey. I like Hitchcock's Shadow of a Doubt (1943) set in little Santa Rosa. 

I'm fortunate to live by a specialty DVD rental place. They have a lot of old stuff you can't find on Netflix.


----------



## Flopper

Treeshepherd said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Magnificent Ambersons*_ is a 1942 American period drama, the second feature film produced and directed by Orson Welles. Welles adapted Booth Tarkington's Pulitzer Prize-winning 1918 novel, about the declining fortunes of a proud Midwestern family and the social changes brought by the automobile age.
> 
> Welles lost control of the editing of _The Magnificent Ambersons_ to RKO, and the final version released to audiences differed significantly from his rough cut of the film. More than an hour of footage was cut by the studio, which also shot and substituted a happier ending.  We will never see the movie that Well's intended but it's worth watching just for the unique camera work that's one of Well's trademarks in setting mood.
> Welles lost control of the editing of The Magnificent Ambersons to RKO, and the final version released to audiences differed significantly from his rough cut of the film. More than an hour of footage was cut by the studio, which also shot and substituted a happier ending.
> 
> Magnificent Ambersons The -- Movie Clip Very Well Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that. Pretty good.
> 
> I like The Stranger, directed by and starring Orson Welles. Edward G Robinson is in it, and he's always good. Loretta Young. It's a creepy noir movie, which is what I like best. I love the obscure ones.
> 
> Often they would drive up to Central California to film a movie, and you catch a glimpse of old California. I've seen a few set in Monterey. I like Hitchcock's Shadow of a Doubt (1943) set in little Santa Rosa.
> 
> I'm fortunate to live by a specialty DVD rental place. They have a lot of old stuff you can't find on Netflix.
Click to expand...

_The Stranger_ was the only film made by Welles to have been a bona fide box office success upon its release.  Even Citizen Kane, couldn't break even till it was released in Europe years later.

The Stranger was a really good movie.


----------



## Flopper

The Uninvited, a 1944 release with Ray Milland was probably one of the first "man buys haunted house" movies.  Although the subject is so trite today, this film manages to be fresh and intriguing.  The theme music, "Stellar by Starlight" is wonderful.


----------



## Marianne

*Boys Town (1938)*



en.wikipedia.org




·
1hr 36min · Drama
IMDb 7.3/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 89% 

Boys Town is a 1938 biographical drama film based on Father Edward J. Flanagan's work with a group of underprivileged and delinquent boys in a home that he founded and named "Boys Town". It stars Spencer Tracy as Father Edward J. Flanagan, …
en.wikipedia.org

Estimated budget: $772,000 USD
Release date: Sep 08, 1938
Director: Norman Taurog
Story by: Dore Schary · Eleanore Griffin
Awards: Academy Award for Best Actor · Academy Award for Best Story
Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer


----------



## Flopper

*Mr. Smith Goes to Washington* for all those that appreciate a good political fantasy.


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
Click to expand...

All of OZ was in Technicolor except for the opening and closing credits and the Kansas seances which were in sepia.  I've always thought the sepia was nice. It gives a touch of un-realism which fits nicely into the tornado and then the bursting of color in the opening scenes of OZ.  This movie did a lot to sell Technicolor to MGM.


----------



## Politico

If they had filmed the tornado sequence in color with the tech at the time it would have looked fake. Same goes for The Twilight Zone. That show being in black and white was the main reason it was so good.

Speaking of tech. Why has no one talked about how the new stuff looks like crap compared to the older stuff? Besides the whole widescreen BS, people have gotten so wrapped up in computer CGI they forget about the old simple techniques. For any of you who don't understand the evolution of cinema watch this:


Pay attention to the part about Vistavision. That is the reason movies like White Christmas and Vertigo still look flawless after 60 years.

And if any of you I love black bars generation whine folks think you have a clue. Go see the upcoming Taratino film Hateful Eight. It is being filmed with actual 70MM cameras not shitty digital and will have the look of films like Ben Hur, South Pacific and The Sound Of music.


----------



## ChrisL

Flopper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of OZ was in Technicolor except for the opening and closing credits and the Kansas seances which were in sepia.  I've always thought the sepia was nice. It gives a touch of un-realism which fits nicely into the tornado and then the bursting of color in the opening scenes of OZ.  This movie did a lot to sell Technicolor to MGM.
Click to expand...


I agree.  The color really added to, rather than took away from that movie.  That is the kind of movie that is probably best in color with the Emerald City and the Yellow Brick Road and such things.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched Key Largo on Laser Disc.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
Click to expand...

 
I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
Click to expand...


I was born in the 70s, so we had color TV when I was small.  Did you enjoy the movie more once you saw it in color?


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s, so we had color TV when I was small.  Did you enjoy the movie more once you saw it in color?
Click to expand...

 
I was amazed


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s, so we had color TV when I was small.  Did you enjoy the movie more once you saw it in color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was amazed
Click to expand...


Lol.  It must have been amazing for you, as a child, to see your favorite television shows/movies in color for the first time.   

I still think some movies are better as black and whites though because it seems to set a certain atmosphere in some movies, and color isn't really necessary to relay the story.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s, so we had color TV when I was small.  Did you enjoy the movie more once you saw it in color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was amazed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  It must have been amazing for you, as a child, to see your favorite television shows/movies in color for the first time.
> 
> I still think some movies are better as black and whites though because it seems to set a certain atmosphere in some movies, and color isn't really necessary to relay the story.
Click to expand...

 
My wife and I are addicted to Turner Classic Movies

There are probably 50 movies I would be appalled to see colorized.

On a side note we always laugh at the amount of smoking in those movies. They will stop a scene midway through so the actors can light up. Also, many scenes are obscured in smoke


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s, so we had color TV when I was small.  Did you enjoy the movie more once you saw it in color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was amazed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  It must have been amazing for you, as a child, to see your favorite television shows/movies in color for the first time.
> 
> I still think some movies are better as black and whites though because it seems to set a certain atmosphere in some movies, and color isn't really necessary to relay the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife and I are addicted to Turner Classic Movies
> 
> There are probably 50 movies I would be appalled to see colorized.
> 
> On a side not we always laugh at the amount of smoking in those movies. They will stop a scene midway through so the actors can light up. Also, many scenes are obscured in smoke
Click to expand...


Yes, there was a lot of smoking going on in some of those old movies!  I think Clint Eastwood chewed tobacco in all of his spaghetti westerns.  The guy was forever spitting!    I really love those movies though.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s, so we had color TV when I was small.  Did you enjoy the movie more once you saw it in color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was amazed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  It must have been amazing for you, as a child, to see your favorite television shows/movies in color for the first time.
> 
> I still think some movies are better as black and whites though because it seems to set a certain atmosphere in some movies, and color isn't really necessary to relay the story.
Click to expand...

 
Funny how in the early 60s the only shows in color were Bonanza and Walt Disneys Wonderful World of Color. Look people...we got a show in COLOR!

By 1965 all the shows were filming in color. Andy Griffith, Bewitched, Gilligans Island, Lost in Space, F-Troop....they even started filming The Munsters in color

When you go back and watch these shows it always seems the episodes in black and white were better


----------



## BULLDOG

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the colorized version?  I saw a colorized version that wasn't good at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
Click to expand...


The first time I saw it was about 2 weeks after we got our first color TV.  The entire family literally said Awwwww when she landed in OZ. We had never seen anything that vivid on TV.  It was amazing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jameson said:


> "The Wizard of Oz' 1939 - have a very soft spot for this movie and I think it's adorable till this day


thats one of several classics they are going to be playing at my local theater in the coming weeks.will be cool to see it on the big screen.

they play the classics there a month later after showing the ones that have scheduled.next one the following week is Giant I believe with James Dean and Rock Hudson.that will fun to watch.


----------



## Marianne

*A Night at the Opera (1935)*



en.wikipedia.org




·
1hr 36min · Comedy
IMDb 8.1/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 97% 

Mayhem ensues when the Marx brothers enter the world of opera. Otis B. Driftwood is helping Mrs. Claypool enter society and gets her to make a major donation the an opera company. Opera company Managing Director Mr. Gottlieb signs a leading …
en.wikipedia.org

Release date: Nov 15, 1935
Directors: Sam Wood · Edmund Goulding
Screenwriters: George S. Kaufman · Morrie Ryskind
Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer
Story by: James Kevin McGuinness


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laserdisc predates colorizing. The early colorized movies suck. They still haven't fixed Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Wizard of Oz?  I like it in color.  Some of the movies, I actually prefer in black and white though.  It sets a certain atmosphere for some movies, you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard was filmed in black and white and then colored with what they call a sepia tone process until she landed in OZ.  From there on, it was in Technicolor. Technicolor was still fairly new at that time, and is part of what made Oz so vivid compared to the scenes in Kansas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first time I saw it was about 2 weeks after we got our first color TV.  The entire family literally said Awwwww when she landed in OZ. We had never seen anything that vivid on TV.  It was amazing.
Click to expand...


I know!  That's so cool when she goes outside and everything is SO colorful.    I love that movie.  I'm going to have to watch it soon.  Lol!


----------



## Flopper

Politico said:


> If they had filmed the tornado sequence in color with the tech at the time it would have looked fake. Same goes for The Twilight Zone. That show being in black and white was the main reason it was so good.
> 
> Speaking of tech. Why has no one talked about how the new stuff looks like crap compared to the older stuff? Besides the whole widescreen BS, people have gotten so wrapped up in computer CGI they forget about the old simple techniques. For any of you who don't understand the evolution of cinema watch this:
> 
> 
> Pay attention to the part about Vistavision. That is the reason movies like White Christmas and Vertigo still look flawless after 60 years.
> 
> And if any of you I love black bars generation whine folks think you have a clue. Go see the upcoming Taratino film Hateful Eight. It is being filmed with actual 70MM cameras not shitty digital and will have the look of films like Ben Hur, South Pacific and The Sound Of music.


This scene just goes to show the visionary power and mastery of the craft of Alfred Hitchcock.   Check out the link below that shows the continuity and camera setups for this scene.  There are over 60 shots on location and the studio that make up this one scene.

Sequencing the North by NorthWest Crop Dusting Scene The Big Picture


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s, so we had color TV when I was small.  Did you enjoy the movie more once you saw it in color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was amazed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  It must have been amazing for you, as a child, to see your favorite television shows/movies in color for the first time.
> 
> I still think some movies are better as black and whites though because it seems to set a certain atmosphere in some movies, and color isn't really necessary to relay the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how in the early 60s the only shows in color were Bonanza and Walt Disneys Wonderful World of Color. Look people...we got a show in COLOR!
> 
> By 1965 all the shows were filming in color. Andy Griffith, Bewitched, Gilligans Island, Lost in Space, F-Troop....they even started filming The Munsters in color
> 
> When you go back and watch these shows it always seems the episodes in black and white were better
Click to expand...

I've only seen a few TV shows I thought b&w made for a better show.

In my opinion, you really have to know how to use light, shadows, and camera angle to set the mood for scenes to take advantage of b&W. I think these movies had wonderful b&w cinematography;  Charles Laughton's "Night of the Hunter", Spielburg's "Schindler's List", Hitchcock's "Spellbind", Carol Reed's "The Third Man".

For TV, there only a few I can remember that really had great b&w photography; "The Naked City",  "Route 66", and the "The Fugitive".


----------



## Flopper

There aren't many comedies over 50 years old that I really enjoy today.  However, I think David Lean's* "Hobson's Choice" *is as fresh and funny today as it was in 1954.  Willie Mossop (John Mills) is a gifted but unappreciated bootmaker employed by the tyrannical Henry Horatio Hobson (Charles Laughton) in his moderately upscale shop in 1880s Salford in Lancashire. Hard-drinking widower Hobson has three daughters. Maggie (Brenda De Banzie) and her younger sisters Alice (Daphne Anderson) and Vicky (Prunella Scales) have worked in their father's establishment without wages and are eager to be married and free of the shop.  What follows is the very funny feel good story.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Marianne said:


> *Boys Town (1938)*
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 35582
> ·
> 1hr 36min · Drama
> IMDb 7.3/10
> Rotten Tomatoes 89%
> 
> Boys Town is a 1938 biographical drama film based on Father Edward J. Flanagan's work with a group of underprivileged and delinquent boys in a home that he founded and named "Boys Town". It stars Spencer Tracy as Father Edward J. Flanagan, …
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> Estimated budget: $772,000 USD
> Release date: Sep 08, 1938
> Director: Norman Taurog
> Story by: Dore Schary · Eleanore Griffin
> Awards: Academy Award for Best Actor · Academy Award for Best Story
> Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer



I prefer another 1938 film called Angels with Dirty Faces, starring James Cagny. It has a similar plot, but is more morally ambiguous. Bogart is the pure bad guy. Cagney is a criminal with good in him. The priest (Pat O'Brien) is the good guy who can't save Cagney. The Dead End Kids are cooler than the kids in Boys Town, which is more of a moralistic tale with a happy ending if I remember correctly. I could be wrong about that. 

The sets of Angels with Dirty Faces are excellent portrayals of the hood, with laundry hanging in the streets and no privacy anywhere.


----------



## Politico

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the color parts.  The colors are so vivid and beautiful in that movie.  I don't think I've ever seen that one in just black and white.  If I have, I was too young to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s, so we had color TV when I was small.  Did you enjoy the movie more once you saw it in color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was amazed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  It must have been amazing for you, as a child, to see your favorite television shows/movies in color for the first time.
> 
> I still think some movies are better as black and whites though because it seems to set a certain atmosphere in some movies, and color isn't really necessary to relay the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how in the early 60s the only shows in color were Bonanza and Walt Disneys Wonderful World of Color. Look people...we got a show in COLOR!
> 
> By 1965 all the shows were filming in color. Andy Griffith, Bewitched, Gilligans Island, Lost in Space, F-Troop....they even started filming The Munsters in color
> 
> When you go back and watch these shows it always seems the episodes in black and white were better
Click to expand...

Wrong they began color primarily in 1966. That is when the changeover was scheduled. And not wanting to switch over is the reason many shows decided to end their runs after the 65/66 season. Perry Mason is a prime example where the producers tested the waters by filming the one and only episode Twice-Told Twist in color which aired in February 66. They decided against going to color and ended the show. The timing of the changeover is also the reason the pilots of shows like Wild Wild West, I Dream of Jeanie, Get Smart and Hogan's Heroes were in black and white but the rest of the series were in color.

As far a Disney goes he was an innovator. He knew color was the future. He was filming shows like Davy Crockett in color back in 1955 knowing that someday everyone would be watching it in color.


----------



## rightwinger

Politico said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it in black and white for years. We did not get a color TV until the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in the 70s, so we had color TV when I was small.  Did you enjoy the movie more once you saw it in color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was amazed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  It must have been amazing for you, as a child, to see your favorite television shows/movies in color for the first time.
> 
> I still think some movies are better as black and whites though because it seems to set a certain atmosphere in some movies, and color isn't really necessary to relay the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how in the early 60s the only shows in color were Bonanza and Walt Disneys Wonderful World of Color. Look people...we got a show in COLOR!
> 
> By 1965 all the shows were filming in color. Andy Griffith, Bewitched, Gilligans Island, Lost in Space, F-Troop....they even started filming The Munsters in color
> 
> When you go back and watch these shows it always seems the episodes in black and white were better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong they began color primarily in 1966. That is when the changeover was scheduled. And not wanting to switch over is the reason many shows decided to end their runs after the 65/66 season. Perry Mason is a prime example where the producers tested the waters by filming the one and only episode Twice-Told Twist in color which aired in February 66. They decided against going to color and ended the show. The timing of the changeover is also the reason the pilots of shows like Wild Wild West, I Dream of Jeanie, Get Smart and Hogan's Heroes were in black and white but the rest of the series were in color.
> 
> As far a Disney goes he was an innovator. He knew color was the future. He was filming shows like Davy Crockett in color back in 1955 knowing that someday everyone would be watching it in color.
Click to expand...

 
Missed it by a year

Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## R.D.

Flopper said:


> There aren't many comedies over 50 years old that I really enjoy today.  However, I think David Lean's* "Hobson's Choice" *is as fresh and funny today as it was in 1954.  Willie Mossop (John Mills) is a gifted but unappreciated bootmaker employed by the tyrannical Henry Horatio Hobson (Charles Laughton) in his moderately upscale shop in 1880s Salford in Lancashire. Hard-drinking widower Hobson has three daughters. Maggie (Brenda De Banzie) and her younger sisters Alice (Daphne Anderson) and Vicky (Prunella Scales) have worked in their father's establishment without wages and are eager to be married and free of the shop.  What follows is the very funny feel good story.


I think Alfred Hitchcock's Mr and Mrs. Smith is so funny.   1941 with Carole Lombard  and Robert Montgomery.   I looked for this clip, I think it's  hilarious.   I only wish instead of the music it was the original sound track, but I guess the editing made it too difficult


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many comedies over 50 years old that I really enjoy today.  However, I think David Lean's* "Hobson's Choice" *is as fresh and funny today as it was in 1954.  Willie Mossop (John Mills) is a gifted but unappreciated bootmaker employed by the tyrannical Henry Horatio Hobson (Charles Laughton) in his moderately upscale shop in 1880s Salford in Lancashire. Hard-drinking widower Hobson has three daughters. Maggie (Brenda De Banzie) and her younger sisters Alice (Daphne Anderson) and Vicky (Prunella Scales) have worked in their father's establishment without wages and are eager to be married and free of the shop.  What follows is the very funny feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alfred Hitchcock's Mr and Mrs. Smith is so funny.   1941 with Carole Lombard  and Robert Montgomery.   I looked for this clip, I think it's  hilarious.   I only wish instead of the music it was the original sound track, but I guess the editing made it too difficult
Click to expand...


Interesting.  I assume the new Mr. and Mr. Smith (with Brad and Angelina) must be a remake of that movie!  Wow!  The things I'm learning here on this thread!


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many comedies over 50 years old that I really enjoy today.  However, I think David Lean's* "Hobson's Choice" *is as fresh and funny today as it was in 1954.  Willie Mossop (John Mills) is a gifted but unappreciated bootmaker employed by the tyrannical Henry Horatio Hobson (Charles Laughton) in his moderately upscale shop in 1880s Salford in Lancashire. Hard-drinking widower Hobson has three daughters. Maggie (Brenda De Banzie) and her younger sisters Alice (Daphne Anderson) and Vicky (Prunella Scales) have worked in their father's establishment without wages and are eager to be married and free of the shop.  What follows is the very funny feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alfred Hitchcock's Mr and Mrs. Smith is so funny.   1941 with Carole Lombard  and Robert Montgomery.   I looked for this clip, I think it's  hilarious.   I only wish instead of the music it was the original sound track, but I guess the editing made it too difficult
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I assume the new Mr. and Mr. Smith (with Brad and Angelina) must be a remake of that movie!  Wow!  The things I'm learning here on this thread!
Click to expand...

I don't think  so, but I've never seen the other one

This one is about a couple who find out their marriage isn't actually legal and her deciding she wants to be wooed all over again, and he stubbornly just wants to carry on and simply "fix" the problem.   So she kicks him out and starts dating forcing him to win her back.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many comedies over 50 years old that I really enjoy today.  However, I think David Lean's* "Hobson's Choice" *is as fresh and funny today as it was in 1954.  Willie Mossop (John Mills) is a gifted but unappreciated bootmaker employed by the tyrannical Henry Horatio Hobson (Charles Laughton) in his moderately upscale shop in 1880s Salford in Lancashire. Hard-drinking widower Hobson has three daughters. Maggie (Brenda De Banzie) and her younger sisters Alice (Daphne Anderson) and Vicky (Prunella Scales) have worked in their father's establishment without wages and are eager to be married and free of the shop.  What follows is the very funny feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alfred Hitchcock's Mr and Mrs. Smith is so funny.   1941 with Carole Lombard  and Robert Montgomery.   I looked for this clip, I think it's  hilarious.   I only wish instead of the music it was the original sound track, but I guess the editing made it too difficult
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I assume the new Mr. and Mr. Smith (with Brad and Angelina) must be a remake of that movie!  Wow!  The things I'm learning here on this thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think  so, but I've never seen the other one
> 
> This one is about a couple who find out their marriage isn't actually legal and her deciding she wants to be wooed all over again, and he stubbornly just wants to carry on and simply "fix" the problem.   So she kicks him out and starts dating forcing him to win her back.
Click to expand...


Oh, that's a completely different movie then.  Lol.


----------



## Treeshepherd

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many comedies over 50 years old that I really enjoy today.  However, I think David Lean's* "Hobson's Choice" *is as fresh and funny today as it was in 1954.  Willie Mossop (John Mills) is a gifted but unappreciated bootmaker employed by the tyrannical Henry Horatio Hobson (Charles Laughton) in his moderately upscale shop in 1880s Salford in Lancashire. Hard-drinking widower Hobson has three daughters. Maggie (Brenda De Banzie) and her younger sisters Alice (Daphne Anderson) and Vicky (Prunella Scales) have worked in their father's establishment without wages and are eager to be married and free of the shop.  What follows is the very funny feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alfred Hitchcock's Mr and Mrs. Smith is so funny.   1941 with Carole Lombard  and Robert Montgomery.   I looked for this clip, I think it's  hilarious.   I only wish instead of the music it was the original sound track, but I guess the editing made it too difficult
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I assume the new Mr. and Mr. Smith (with Brad and Angelina) must be a remake of that movie!  Wow!  The things I'm learning here on this thread!
Click to expand...


A couple of years ago I got into reading Greek plays (Euripides, Aeschylus, Sophocles, Aristophanes, etc..) . These playwrights are over 2,000 years old. I was surprised and amazed at the themes I recognized in those pieces that are still being recycled in drama today. 

"_Examples of screwball comedy can be seen in* Aristophanes’ Birds*. Though the play in it’s entirety may not be considered a screwball comedy, there are certain elements they have in common. The wedding towards the end of Birds is like that of a wedding in a screwball comedy, where the couple is not necessarily compatible and they come from two differing classes. There are also similarities in how the gods are thought of as hungry Jerkoffalots, much like the rich class is portrayed in screwball comedy. Other examples include Mr. Smith Goes to Washington, Arsenic and Old Lace, and* Mr. and Mrs. Smith*. Madeleine DelBusso_" - Professor John Gruber-Miller


----------



## Marianne

*December 7th (1943)*



www.imdb.com
NR · 1hr 22min · War
IMDb 6.3/10 

December 7th is a propaganda film produced by the US Navy and directed by John Ford and Gregg Toland, about the December 7, 1941 attack on Pearl Harbor, the event which sparked the Pacific War and American involvement in World War II.
en.wikipedia.org

Release year: 1943
Directors: John Ford · Gregg Toland
Screenwriter: Budd Schulberg
Awards: Academy Award for Best Documentary Short Subject


----------



## Marianne

Treeshepherd said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boys Town (1938)*
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 35582
> ·
> 1hr 36min · Drama
> IMDb 7.3/10
> Rotten Tomatoes 89%
> 
> Boys Town is a 1938 biographical drama film based on Father Edward J. Flanagan's work with a group of underprivileged and delinquent boys in a home that he founded and named "Boys Town". It stars Spencer Tracy as Father Edward J. Flanagan, …
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> Estimated budget: $772,000 USD
> Release date: Sep 08, 1938
> Director: Norman Taurog
> Story by: Dore Schary · Eleanore Griffin
> Awards: Academy Award for Best Actor · Academy Award for Best Story
> Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer another 1938 film called Angels with Dirty Faces, starring James Cagny. It has a similar plot, but is more morally ambiguous. Bogart is the pure bad guy. Cagney is a criminal with good in him. The priest (Pat O'Brien) is the good guy who can't save Cagney. The Dead End Kids are cooler than the kids in Boys Town, which is more of a moralistic tale with a happy ending if I remember correctly. I could be wrong about that.
> 
> The sets of Angels with Dirty Faces are excellent portrayals of the hood, with laundry hanging in the streets and no privacy anywhere.
Click to expand...

Can't remember if I've seen it or not but some of the dead end kids eventually became the Bowery Boys so I may have and haven't seen it in years. With Cagney and Bogart it has to be good.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Flopper

R.D. said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many comedies over 50 years old that I really enjoy today.  However, I think David Lean's* "Hobson's Choice" *is as fresh and funny today as it was in 1954.  Willie Mossop (John Mills) is a gifted but unappreciated bootmaker employed by the tyrannical Henry Horatio Hobson (Charles Laughton) in his moderately upscale shop in 1880s Salford in Lancashire. Hard-drinking widower Hobson has three daughters. Maggie (Brenda De Banzie) and her younger sisters Alice (Daphne Anderson) and Vicky (Prunella Scales) have worked in their father's establishment without wages and are eager to be married and free of the shop.  What follows is the very funny feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alfred Hitchcock's Mr and Mrs. Smith is so funny.   1941 with Carole Lombard  and Robert Montgomery.   I looked for this clip, I think it's  hilarious.   I only wish instead of the music it was the original sound track, but I guess the editing made it too difficult
Click to expand...

Yep, I agree.  It is was definite better than  the Brad Pitt Angeline Jolie version.


----------



## Flopper

Treeshepherd said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boys Town (1938)*
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 35582
> ·
> 1hr 36min · Drama
> IMDb 7.3/10
> Rotten Tomatoes 89%
> 
> Boys Town is a 1938 biographical drama film based on Father Edward J. Flanagan's work with a group of underprivileged and delinquent boys in a home that he founded and named "Boys Town". It stars Spencer Tracy as Father Edward J. Flanagan, …
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> Estimated budget: $772,000 USD
> Release date: Sep 08, 1938
> Director: Norman Taurog
> Story by: Dore Schary · Eleanore Griffin
> Awards: Academy Award for Best Actor · Academy Award for Best Story
> Production company: Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer another 1938 film called Angels with Dirty Faces, starring James Cagny. It has a similar plot, but is more morally ambiguous. Bogart is the pure bad guy. Cagney is a criminal with good in him. The priest (Pat O'Brien) is the good guy who can't save Cagney. The Dead End Kids are cooler than the kids in Boys Town, which is more of a moralistic tale with a happy ending if I remember correctly. I could be wrong about that.
> 
> The sets of Angels with Dirty Faces are excellent portrayals of the hood, with laundry hanging in the streets and no privacy anywhere.
Click to expand...

I really liked Cagney.  Bogart has done better.


----------



## Flopper

Treeshepherd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many comedies over 50 years old that I really enjoy today.  However, I think David Lean's* "Hobson's Choice" *is as fresh and funny today as it was in 1954.  Willie Mossop (John Mills) is a gifted but unappreciated bootmaker employed by the tyrannical Henry Horatio Hobson (Charles Laughton) in his moderately upscale shop in 1880s Salford in Lancashire. Hard-drinking widower Hobson has three daughters. Maggie (Brenda De Banzie) and her younger sisters Alice (Daphne Anderson) and Vicky (Prunella Scales) have worked in their father's establishment without wages and are eager to be married and free of the shop.  What follows is the very funny feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alfred Hitchcock's Mr and Mrs. Smith is so funny.   1941 with Carole Lombard  and Robert Montgomery.   I looked for this clip, I think it's  hilarious.   I only wish instead of the music it was the original sound track, but I guess the editing made it too difficult
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I assume the new Mr. and Mr. Smith (with Brad and Angelina) must be a remake of that movie!  Wow!  The things I'm learning here on this thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A couple of years ago I got into reading Greek plays (Euripides, Aeschylus, Sophocles, Aristophanes, etc..) . These playwrights are over 2,000 years old. I was surprised and amazed at the themes I recognized in those pieces that are still being recycled in drama today.
> 
> "_Examples of screwball comedy can be seen in* Aristophanes’ Birds*. Though the play in it’s entirety may not be considered a screwball comedy, there are certain elements they have in common. The wedding towards the end of Birds is like that of a wedding in a screwball comedy, where the couple is not necessarily compatible and they come from two differing classes. There are also similarities in how the gods are thought of as hungry Jerkoffalots, much like the rich class is portrayed in screwball comedy. Other examples include Mr. Smith Goes to Washington, Arsenic and Old Lace, and* Mr. and Mrs. Smith*. Madeleine DelBusso_" - Professor John Gruber-Miller
Click to expand...

Yep, the stores change a bit, the setting, and the characters but the plot is much the same.  Ever noticed the similarly between Star Trek and Wagon Train?  Just substitute the Indians for alien. the wagon train for the Enterprise and you a have brave travelers venturing into the unknown with a morality lesson to be delivered in just one hour.


----------



## Flopper

Moonglow said:


>


My grand kids love it.  I guess I'm just too old.


----------



## MaryL

"Suddenly"-With Frank Sinatra as an presidential assassin. Never expected to see  ol' blue eyes in this  role.


----------



## Flopper

MaryL said:


> "Suddenly"-With Frank Sinatra as an presidential assassin. Never expected to see  ol' blue eyes in this  role.


And Sinatra was a pretty good dramatic actor.


----------



## Flopper

*Seven Days in May,  *a poilitical thriller directed by John Frankenheimer staring Burt Landcaster, Kirk Douglas Douglas, Fredick March, Ava Gardener, and Edmond O'brien. released in 1964.  It's an overthrow of the government yarn by a right wing military general. Regardless of what side of the political spectrum you fall, it's and intriguing movie written by Rod Sterling (Twilight Zone).

President Kennedy, had read the novel and believed the scenario as described could actually occur in the United States.  According to Frankenheimer in his director's commentary, production of the film received encouragement and assistance from Kennedy through White House Press Secretary Pierre Salinger, who conveyed to Frankenheimer, Kennedy's wish that the film be produced and that, although the Pentagon did not want the film made, the President would conveniently arrange to visit Hyannis Port for a weekend when the film needed to shoot outside the White House.

Anyway, it's a good film, nominated for several academy awards and well worth watching.


----------



## R.D.

John Frankenheimer and Frank Sinatra teamed up again in* the Manchurian Candidate*


----------



## Flopper

R.D. said:


> John Frankenheimer and Frank Sinatra teamed up again in* the Manchurian Candidate*


A classic of the political thriller genre.  The 2004 adaption was also good.


----------



## Politico

I just watched Raiders of the Lost Ark. Six inches of fucking black bars ruined it.


----------



## Flopper

Politico said:


> I just watched Raiders of the Lost Ark. Six inches of fucking black bars ruined it.


So many great movies and so little time


----------



## NoNukes

Clerks.


----------



## Flopper

Anything David Lean directed is above average, some are among the greatest films ever made.  His films have won or been nominated for over 75 major awards.

His best include:
_The Bridge on the River Kwai
Lawrence of Arabia
Doctor Zhivago
Ryan's Daughter
A Passage to India_

My favorite is *Ryan's Daughter*, a 1970 film set in 1916, tells the story of a married Irish woman who has an affair with a British officer during WWI, despite opposition from her nationalist neighbors. It stars Robert Mitchum, Sarah Miles, John Mills, Christopher Jones, Trevor Howard and LeoMcKern.

The music and photography are wonderful.


----------



## Marianne

*A Night to Remember (1958)*



en.wikipedia.org
NR · 2hr 3min · Drama
IMDb 7.9/10 
Rotten Tomatoes 100% 

A Night to Remember is a 1958 British drama film adaptation of Walter Lord's book A Night to Remember, recounting the final night of the RMS Titanic. It was adapted by Eric Ambler, directed by Roy Ward Baker, and filmed in the United King…
en.wikipedia.org

Estimated budget: $1.68 million USD
Release date: Dec 16, 1958
Director: Roy Ward Baker
Story by: Walter Lord
Screenwriter: Eric Ambler
Awards: Golden Globe Award for Best English-Language Foreign Film· Samuel Goldwyn International Award


----------



## Flopper

Politico said:


> I just watched Raiders of the Lost Ark. Six inches of fucking black bars ruined it.


My favorite action adventure. It has just the right mix of comedy and action.


----------



## Igrok_

The Godfather! Amazing film about the strength of spirit and high responsobility


----------



## Igrok_

Flopper said:


> Citizen Kane
> I don't know if anyone has mentioned it but it's a great movie, not one that everyone will enjoy.  However, the last 10 minutes  of the movie are among the best.


Absolutely agree. Recently have just seen it, at the beginning thought that it will be ordinary "classical" american movie, but near the end recognized that is something good. Among contemporary cinema this is one of the best films, reminding the plot of Chehov's stories.


----------



## Flopper

Igrok_ said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Kane
> I don't know if anyone has mentioned it but it's a great movie, not one that everyone will enjoy.  However, the last 10 minutes  of the movie are among the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree. Recently have just seen it, at the beginning thought that it will be ordinary "classical" american movie, but near the end recognized that is something good. Among contemporary cinema this is one of the best films, reminding the plot of Chehov's stories.
Click to expand...

He was a man who got everything and then again lost everything.  No one but audience understood his dying worlds. - Great Movie


----------



## Igrok_

Flopper said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Kane
> I don't know if anyone has mentioned it but it's a great movie, not one that everyone will enjoy.  However, the last 10 minutes  of the movie are among the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree. Recently have just seen it, at the beginning thought that it will be ordinary "classical" american movie, but near the end recognized that is something good. Among contemporary cinema this is one of the best films, reminding the plot of Chehov's stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a man who got everything and then again lost everything.  No one but audience understood his dying worlds. - Great Movie
Click to expand...

Yes, also liked sign at the end: "No trespassing", which means not to try to become the one like he was before dying. Or not to intersect the line between his life outside the fence of his castle and beyond it.


----------



## Flopper

Igrok_ said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Kane
> I don't know if anyone has mentioned it but it's a great movie, not one that everyone will enjoy.  However, the last 10 minutes  of the movie are among the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree. Recently have just seen it, at the beginning thought that it will be ordinary "classical" american movie, but near the end recognized that is something good. Among contemporary cinema this is one of the best films, reminding the plot of Chehov's stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a man who got everything and then again lost everything.  No one but audience understood his dying worlds. - Great Movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, also liked sign at the end: "No trespassing", which means not to try to become the one like he was before dying. Or not to intersect the line between his life outside the fence of his castle and beyond it.
Click to expand...

Well's has a masterful touch when it comes to setting a scenic, with music, camera angles, and light.  I love most of his early films.  I don't think any movie conveyed the changing of times in the early 20th century better than the "*The Magnificent*_*Ambersons.*"  Touch of Evil, was a great film noir B-movie. "*The Third Man*" was directed by Carol Reed starring Wells but it could well have been directed by him.  The street and sewer scenes in Vienna with the Zither playing are wonderful. The photography is so good in these movies, that stills are good enough for an art museum.


----------



## MikeK

I like the old Sherlock Holmes movies.  That's about it for the pre-1950s genre.


----------



## Shipwreck

A Face In the Crowd.


----------



## Flopper

Shipwreck said:


> A Face In the Crowd.


I always wondered why Andy Griffith didn't make more dramas.  Granted he did comedies well, but I think this movie proved he was certainly capable of excelling in dramatic roles.


----------



## Esmeralda

Anatomy of a Murder


----------



## Flopper

Esmeralda said:


> Anatomy of a Murder


I saw that last week for the second or third time.  It's a good movie but I've seen better courtroom dramas.


----------



## Shipwreck

Watched I Want to Live tonight.  The gas chamber scene is creepy.  I read that this scene is exactly how they did executions back then.


----------



## Flopper

Shipwreck said:


> Watched I Want to Live tonight.  The gas chamber scene is creepy.  I read that this scene is exactly how they did executions back then.


That movie came out when I was in high school and the subject was so depressing, I never saw it.


----------



## Shipwreck

Watch it, Flop.


----------



## Flopper

Shipwreck said:


> Watch it, Flop.


I've had so much sadness in my life, I don't have a lot of tolerance for movies with sad endings.


----------



## Judicial review

Does retro porn count?


----------



## Flopper

Judicial review said:


> Does retro porn count?


"A Deep Throat" fan?


----------



## Judicial review

Flopper said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does retro porn count?
> 
> 
> 
> "A Deep Throat" fan?
Click to expand...


More a full bush fan..


----------



## MikeK

I liked --

_The Thing From Another Planet._


----------



## Shipwreck

Just watched The Killing.  Sterling Hayden is great in this flick.  Kubrick is my fave.


----------



## namvet

came out in 81 or 82







still popular today


----------



## Flopper

namvet said:


> came out in 81 or 82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still popular today


There're have been several versions of the film which were cut from the original 150 mins and dubbed in English, one for TV, BBC.  The original German version with subtitles  which won the academy award is by far the best.


----------



## namvet

Flopper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> came out in 81 or 82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still popular today
> 
> 
> 
> There're have been several versions of the film which were cut from the original 150 mins and dubbed in English, one for TV, BBC.  The original German version with subtitles  which won the academy award is by far the best.
Click to expand...


to many versions. IMO. the original was made into an English version call "the boat" which i have. originally released on VHS in the states I made a copy and like it far better than boot. I converted boat to DVD.


----------



## namvet

my fav Bogart flick






stellar performances by Tim Holt and Walter Huston (the director's father) got this one in my collection


----------



## Shipwreck

Silent Running.  Great Sci-fi flick.


----------



## Flopper

namvet said:


> my fav Bogart flick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stellar performances by Tim Holt and Walter Huston (the director's father) got this one in my collection


I agree.  However, I like all his work but I'm a bit biased.


----------



## Flopper

It think is one of the most enjoyable movies that Nicholson has made.


----------



## Aktas

The Independence Day


----------



## rdean

Now Voyager, The Bad Seed, Jezebel, A Star is Born, The African Queen


----------



## Flopper

Flopper said:


> It think is one of the most enjoyable movies that Nicholson has made.


The title says it all.


----------



## Bill Angel

The beginning of the 1961 movie "El Sid" starring Charlton Heston and Sophia Loren contains an effective depiction of Islamic fascism as it existed in the 11th century. The agenda of the current crop of Islamic fascists seems to closely resemble that of these 11th century fanatics.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Saw Double Indemnity last week at an art house place. That's on the 10 best all-timers.


----------



## jon_berzerk

support your local gunfighter


----------



## NYcarbineer

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof is a great fifties movie.  Amazing performance by Burl Ives (yes the Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer guy lol).


----------



## Flopper

Joe Pasternak introduced* Casablanca* recently with some interesting comments so I watched it for umpteenth time. Joe is so right about this film.  Ever performance in the film is superb which is probably why most arguments about the film are weather it's the best or 2nd film of all times.

*Casablanca* probably has more memorable quotes than any film.  Just a few.....

*“…Here’s looking at you, kid.”

“It’s still the same old story/ A fight for love and glory...”

“Of all the gin joints, in all the towns, in all the world, she walks into mine…”

“Just because you despise me, you are the only one I trust.”

“I heard a story once — as a matter of fact, I’ve heard a lot of stories in my time. They began with the sound of a tinny piano playing in a parlor downstairs…”

“I’m shocked, shocked to find that gambling is going on here!” (The croupier hands him his money.) “…Your winnings, sir.” “Oh, thank you very much!”

And the last line of the movie, “Louie, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.”*

I think Claude Rains tongue in cheek performance as Captain Louis Renault was a real highlight of movie.  His lines "roundup the usually suspects" and "round up twice the number of usually suspect" was just great.


----------



## Flopper

Aktas said:


> The Independence Day


My favorite in the action adventure genre


----------



## my2¢

Ruggles of Red Gap (1935) starring Charles Laughton is probably the one I've watched the most times.  Usually not a fan of old comedies but this one stands out as an exception for me.


----------



## Flopper

Hobson's Choice, one of the early and great David Lean movies.





Hobson s Choice 1954 - The Criterion Collection


----------



## Esmeralda

_*Murder My Sweet*_, from the Raymond Chandler novel.  Also, _*Double Indemnity.  *_ Film Noir .


----------

